# Cuzco's Glamour Shot o' the Day



## Nanno

Cuzco told me yesterday that he's too gorgeous and talented not to be famous. I told him that while I can't guarantee I can get him into the movies, I can at least post more photos of him to the pack goat forums. He said that's a good start, so here's the first installment.


----------



## ali pearson

Yes he's gorgeous, but can he hit the marks and say the lines? I'm working on that with my best trick goat Ouija. I'll see you in hollywood!

View attachment 438


----------



## Huckleberry

Bet they'd make a mean team!


----------



## ryorkies

"Nah!"
"Nah!"
"Nah?" :lol:


----------



## Nanno

Although he's the silent type, Cuzco knows exactly how to hit his marks! He also does a few tricks and he loves to shake hands. He can pose perfectly for the camera to show off his best angles.
View attachment 448

Does this goat not belong at the Oscars?


----------



## Nanno

Sometimes the most amazing personalities have a strong stubborn streak running through them. This is one of my favorite photos of Cuzco, and I even had it printed on some custom checks. Paying taxes on these checks makes me feel just a teensy bit better each quarter. 
View attachment 457


----------



## Rex

Nanno said:


> This is one of my favorite photos of Cuzco, and I even had it printed on some custom checks. Paying taxes on these checks makes me feel just a teensy bit better each quarter.


That is funny!! :lol:


----------



## GoatWild

My goats love haveing their photo taken...
View attachment 458


----------



## Rockytopsis

He is a very handsome goat, and very tall. What kind of goat is he and please tell me about your dress.
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

GoatWild, don't you love how goats always look like they're smiling? Dolphins are famous for their "smiles." Not only do goats smile, they're also fuzzy and huggable!
View attachment 459

Rockytopsis, 
Cuzco is an alpine/nubian cross, going on nine years old now. I got the dress last June from The Pyramid Collection: http://www.pyramidcollection.com/itemdy ... 0&srccode=
I wore it for the awesome annual event called the Denver HearseCon: http://www.hearseclub.com/hearsecon/hearsecon.htm 
I very nearly brought Cuzco with us to HearseCon last year, but ended up leaving him home for logistical reasons. Perhaps this will be the year. I think he would be a huge hit with the goth crowd.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Any time I have taken my Shaq and his wagon to any kind of function he seems to be a big hit, and he loves the attention.








He has been handled since birth and around many many school kids.
I think your dress in beautiful and would fit in with several kind of functions where goats are present.

Nancy


----------



## Nanno

I love your wagon and goats, Nancy. The Christmas tree is especially cute! 

You may want to look at your hitch, though. It looks like you've got your goat so far back in the shafts his hind legs are hitting. It looks like the shafts are fastened to the collar instead of the saddle. This could work if your shafts were longer. I can't see where the britchin is attached, but I'm guessing you ran the holdback straps under the belly and fastened them to the front of collar in the way we usually do with a team hitch. Once again, this should work if you get longer shafts. If you don't want to get longer shafts, then you need to get some shaft loops for your saddle (these hold up the shafts). Next, bolt some holdback fittings to the bottom of your shafts about half-way up. These are little U-shaped metal brackets that allow you to wrap the holdback straps on your britchin around the shafts so you can move your goat further forward in the hitch.

Finally, your tugs should not be run up through the hip straps. Draft lines should _always_ be straight and the line of pull should preferably be at right angles to the point of draft. Since you're using a collar, this means the tugs should angle down and attach at the height of the bottom of your wagon. You may think about rigging up a whiffletree to hook your tugs to. This is will make the goat more comfortable and the wagon roll more smoothly. This isn't as much of a concern if you keep the loads light, but if you ever want to haul people, you'll definitely want a proper hitch for both comfort and safety.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Thanks Nanno, for the info.
I think I understand the things you are talking about. I am as green as it comes on proper harness.

The Shafts are fine when Shaq is pulling. That picture does make it look like it is right on his hind legs. This is a much better picture showing the room he has, and they are attached to a different place. Is that what is called the saddle?









I have often thought that the tugs ( never knew the proper name for them) were wrong and will attach them to the bottom of the wagon from now on. What is a wiffletree? I am just not sure of this term, but when I understand how it is used I will make that adjustment.

I only use Shaq for display at 4H functions and he has been in the 4H program since he was 2 months old and he turns 4 this March. 
Most people in this area think goats still eat tin cans an cigarette butts. There are several folks who milk and use the meat ( including me) and the 4H group just wanted to show kids that goats can also be fun. 
The heaviest load he has ever pulled is the dog in the picture and Paulie just passed this month and will be missed by all the kids.
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

I think this picture is appropriate for the current discussion.  
View attachment 460

Nancy, my best suggestion is to find someone in your area who drives horses and get some tips on harnessing and hitching. Harnesses are definitely complicated affairs! It can be really hard to get it right without some hands-on instruction. I ran a business conducting carriage tours for a couple of years, and it took me quite some time to get the harness properly sorted even after some help. There is quite a bit of information online to get you started, but nothing beats having a person show you how it's done.

Try to achieve straight lines and right angles when hitching, and make sure there is very little slack in the harness. The shafts should not slide forward or back at all when the goat starts and stops. When he starts, the wagon should start at the same time with no slack having to be taken up by your tugs, and when he stops, the wagon should stop immediately without having to take up slack in the britchin or holdback straps. If there is slack, your harness can chafe and your goat will get an uncomfortable tug at the collar when he starts and a slap in the butt when he stops.


----------



## ali pearson

Nanno, I never cease to be amazed at what you do/have done!


----------



## McDanAx

Love the buggy pic.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Thanks for your help. I wish there were more goat doings in this area.
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

Forbidden fruit is always the sweetest. 
View attachment 464


Nancy, since you seem interested in driving, I posted a new topic in the cart goat section that I hope is helpful.
viewtopic.php?f=7&t=881
If you have any questions, that would be a great place to ask them and I'll see if I can answer them or look the answers up. I'd love it if other goat drivers would also chime in with their experience and knowledge since I know more about driving horses than goats.


----------



## Nanno

View attachment 465


...........................................


----------



## Nanno

Cuzco loves his pumpkins!
View attachment 466

View attachment 467

View attachment 468


----------



## Jayme_Alaska

I love seeing all these goat pictures. Everyone has such lovely goats!


----------



## Nanno

There's nothing more relaxing than having pleasant conversation with a goat...
View attachment 469

View attachment 470


----------



## Nanno

A good snooze in the sunshine is just the thing!
View attachment 471


----------



## Rockytopsis

He really seems to be a very personable fella. Also a ham for the camera. Is there a story behind the one horn?


----------



## Nanno

Since this is a pack goat forum, I suppose it's time I posted a picture of Cuzco actually carrying a pack! 
View attachment 472

Cuzco is definitely a ham for the camera, but he's not nearly as personable as he seems. He's friendly with Phil and I, but he can be pretty ornery and aggressive with strangers. We usually arm our friends with water pistols if they accompany us on a hike with Cuzco.

You can read about the lost horn near the bottom of the page here: viewtopic.php?f=33&t=34
That was a horrifying experience, but Cuzco got the last word. The dog died of old age last year and Cuzco is still hale and hearty. Who's laughing now!? :lol:


----------



## Rockytopsis

That is quite a thread, thanks, lots of reading there.
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

View attachment 475


...............................


----------



## IceDog

Fun photos of a gorgeous boy!


----------



## ryorkies

I finally had a chance to read the thread and catch up.
This reminded me when my sons tax papers fell on the floor
and my new puppy peed on them. We dried them out and sent them anyhow. That was 11 years ago. But still makes me smile.



Nanno said:


> Sometimes the most amazing personalities have a strong stubborn streak running through them. This is one of my favorite photos of Cuzco, and I even had it printed on some custom checks. Paying taxes on these checks makes me feel just a teensy bit better each quarter.
> [attachment=0:hzvlwszg]Cuzco_Stubborn.jpg[/attachment:hzvlwszg]


----------



## Nanno

View attachment 476

Funny story behind this photo. This was October 2002 and Cuzco's first experience with snow. As we all know, goats generally hate to get wet, so while the horses were outside playing in the fresh powder, Cuzco was huddled alone and miserable in the barn. Phil had been so excited to see how his goat would react to snow that he was bitterly disappointed when Cuzco refused to have anything to do with it. Phil held out hope that perhaps Cuzco was just inexperienced with snow, and that if forced to confront it, he would grow to love it. So Phil "threw him in at the deep end" so to speak. He shooed Cuzco out of the barn and wouldn't let him come back in. The poor goat tried a few times to get in the door, but when Phil wouldn't let him, he stood peeking hopefully in at the window until Phil felt sorry for him and relented. Phil never forced Cuzco out to "play" in the snow again. But it wasn't very long before Cuzco learned on his own that being with friends in the snow is better than being alone, even in a cozy barn.


----------



## Nanno

Every so often, Phil and I go out of town and my friend Wendy keeps Cuzco with her horses and goats. Cuzco met Wendy's five pygmy goats for the first time in July 2007. They cornered him and he was terrified. 
View attachment 478

After sparring for a while, Cuzco decided that the little goats were dangerous, and when Phil and I tried to leave him, he leaped over Wendy's fence, which is easily six feet high, and chased our truck down the road. We had to tie him to a tree so we could get out of there. 
View attachment 479

Cuzco eventually got used to the little goats and he and the feisty gray named Dilly became boyfriend and girlfriend. By the end of "goat camp" (as Phil calls Cuzco's stays at Wendy's), Cuzco had settled himself firmly in the middle of the pecking order. I guess Cuzco can't take the humiliation of getting bossed about by pygmy goats, though, because after staying at Wendy's a couple of times, he left the goat pen for good and stays with her horses. They boss him around too, but at least they're bigger so it's not as embarrassing for him.


----------



## Nanno

I've been neglecting this thread! I've decided to post a large version of my "classic" Cuzco picture--the one from my avatar. This is me and Phil's all-time favorite photo, hands down.
View attachment 494


----------



## idahonancy

Where did Cuzco get the halter he has on in the pygmy photo? I love the Cuzco photos. How did he get his name?
IdahoNancy


----------



## Nanno

I got that halter from a lady who used to raise llamas. I don't particularly like it, though. It's difficult to adjust and it has a flimsy clip instead of a proper buckle fastener. The only thing I like about it is the catch strap. I usually leave that halter on Cuzco while he's at Wendy's so she can grab him easily. Also, it's nylon, and Cuzco's regular halter is leather. I love my leather halter too much to let Cuzco wear it for 2 weeks of turnout with a bunch of goats and horses who might chew it. Unfortunately, however, the last time Cuzco stayed at Wendy's, that nylon halter rubbed or pinched because Cuzco had a huge abscess under his jaw when I picked him up. Wendy hadn't seen it under the hair. So I've officially retired that halter. You can have it if you want it! I bought a nylon miniature horse halter that fits Cuzco very well, and that will be his new "turnout" halter. I'll just have to make a catch strap for it before Cuzco stays with Wendy again.

This is the halter Cuzco usually wears:
View attachment 496

View attachment 497

As you can see, it adjusts on both sides. It's slightly large for him but I love the way it handles! It's strong, lightweight, and has the most luxurious buttery feel in the hands. I wouldn't trade the matching lead for anything! It is an old Sopris llama halter, and I don't know if they make these any more. I should call them sometime and find out. I would probably buy five more!


----------



## xololady

http://www.soprisllamas.com/llamahalter.html

Here is the website for those llama halters. They look really nice. I have bought sheep halters and they work great and have 3 buckles.

Karen


----------



## Nanno

Music tames the savage beast! Cuzco loves it when Phil plays his fiddle or mandolin. He drops whatever he is doing and stands near Phil to listen. 
View attachment 507

View attachment 508


----------



## McDanAx

Thanks for sharing, looks like he is a mess.
Not to mention spoiled rotten.


----------



## Nanno

Cuzco? _Spoiled?!_ *Never!!*

He earns his keep... A little bit... Sometimes.  
We had nearly a foot of snow last night and it was still coming down hard most of today, so we decided to walk the two miles to the store instead of drive on the treacherous unplowed roads. Cuzco got to carry the milk home--one gallon on each side. He did very well considering the snow was up over his knees, and he didn't even complain once.
View attachment 509


----------



## Nanno

Mmm... Donut for breakfast. 
View attachment 512


----------



## Nanno

Cuzco was originally purchased to be a companion to my colt, Jet. Those two were quite the pair of trouble-makers. They still are, in fact. 
View attachment 520


----------



## Rockytopsis

Yep, looks like they are cooking up some kind of plan. 
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

Phil and I recently bought and moved to a house on 40 acres, so Cuzco now has a bit of room to spread out. 

I can't wait to bring up my horses so he can have buddies again!! Here are a couple of photos of Cuzco when Phil and I went sledding earlier this week on the amazing sledding hill outside our back door. Cuzco had fun chasing us down. 
View attachment 537

View attachment 538


Links to sledding videos:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5511921155


__
https://flic.kr/p/5512516714


----------



## Rockytopsis

He is so funny running down the hill. Great videos.
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

Cuzco is begging me for a tour of the interior of my new house! Stay out, goat!
View attachment 544

The first day we moved in, the telephone guys came to our house to install the internet. They were in and out of the garage, but Cuzco was puttering behind the house so I thought nothing of it. Until I heard "click-a-clack-a-click-a-clack-a" on the tile floor behind me. I turned around and Cuzco was standing right there in the kitchen, sniffing along the counter-tops and surveying our new house with a critical eye. Dang, does that goat ever look big when he's inside the house!

Apparently Cuzco had moseyed around the house to see what was going on in the garage, and on finding nothing more interesting than the telephone serviceman (who did nothing to stop him), he simply wandered through the open door into the house. Seeing my goat appear unexpectedly in the middle of my kitchen made my day. Suddenly the house felt like home. But I didn't want Cuzco to feel at home in my house! I shoo-ed him out in short order and put him on his chain so he couldn't come back!


----------



## Nanno

Cuzco loves the back porch. He thinks the doormat was put there specifically for him to nap on. Now, instead of wiping the mud off our boots, the mud just gets stuck full of goat hair to be tracked right along with it into the house. I suppose it adds extra spring to our carpet.  
View attachment 569


----------



## Rockytopsis

I do so enjoy following this guys life.
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

When Phil buys me flowers, Cuzco gets to enjoy them after they're past their prime. 
View attachment 580


----------



## Rockytopsis

OH MY you still have snow?


----------



## Nanno

Well, that photo was actually taken in January, but yes, we have still been getting some snow showers. I think we're supposed to get some tonight, actually.


----------



## Nanno

This is the very first photo we ever took of Cuzco, and it was about a week before we bought him. He's the tiny speck closer to his mother. His sister is in front.
View attachment 581

Phil and I were driving home from our anniversary celebration at Six Flags Darien Lake when we passed a lovely farm with goats. Somehow I spotted this tiny baby way off in the distance that looked like he had the most amazing coloring. I pulled into the farm so fast I nearly got in a wreck. I was sure that a goat this pretty would be far beyond our budget, but I was determined to ask. I banged on a lot of doors and hunted through many barns and tool sheds before I located the farmer. His price? $25!!! The cheapest goat we had looked at yet, and by far the most stunning to look at. He was with his Alpine mother and had a twin sister who wasn't quite as pretty and was not for sale. The owner raised milk goats and was keeping all the female offspring. Lucky for us the pretty one was a male. 

This is the first photo we took of Cuzco after we bought him. 
View attachment 582

Phil rode with him in the back seat so he wouldn't jump out of the box. We had even managed to name him by the time this photo was taken. Poor little thing was shaking like a leaf. He had never been handled before and suddenly he's whisked away from his family and friends, banded, poked with a needle, and shoved into a car with a couple of strangers. It took him a few weeks to get over his fear of people, but it's amazing what a little singing and cuddling can do. Not to mention treats. Lots of treats.


----------



## saph

OMG! Is he even real? He looks as if he belongs in the window of FAO Schwartz!  You are indeed very lucky to have him!


----------



## Rockytopsis

LOL I can tell by the last picture of him in the box, he had yall whipped from the start. I can see that his mind was whirring even then. 
Great photos.


----------



## Nanno

More than anything else I think it was the parachute ears that really won my heart.
View attachment 583

I'll never forget the first time I watched him bounding through a field of tall grass. His ears were flapping like wings so it looked like he was trying to take off. Proportionally they are not nearly so big now that he's grown up, but even still when we're with friends who see him run for the first time they almost always exclaim, "Oh my gosh! Look at his ears! Is he trying to fly!?!"


----------



## Nanno

Slow day in the forums today. Better liven them up with another shameless attention-hogging picture of Cuzco (who obviously should be "everyone's favorite goat"). 

Look at this guy strut!
View attachment 589


----------



## Rockytopsis

Handsome fella that he is, he has a right to strut. Not that he is spoiled rotten or any thing like that. 
Nancy


----------



## idahonancy

He looks like he fell in a paint bucket or two.


----------



## Nanno

A very happy photo of a very happy goat...
View attachment 597


----------



## Nanno

Buckets make the best jewelry.
View attachment 620


----------



## Nanno

Stucco walls give the best body scratch! 
This is a very subdued itching session. Sometimes Cuzco gets so "into it" that it looks like his feet are going to slide right out from under him!
View attachment 621


----------



## Nanno

Phil and his dad built Cuzco a shed under our porch recently. The goat approves!
View attachment 658


----------



## Nanno

Our old Buick finally bit the dust, so Phil and I decided to enter it into the demolition derby at the Colorado State Fair. The only problem was that this was _Cuzco's_ car. 
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=9&p=1872

The goat was very excited to see his favorite ride standing in the drive with the doors open. He thought he was being invited to climb in and go for a ride and maybe take a nap in the cushy back seat (Buicks are always so plush!). But the back seat was no longer there! He crawled all over the interior of the vehicle looking for it, but even the front passenger seat (which he had used once or twice in a pinch) was missing! I'm afraid he was a bit traumatized by the experience.
View attachment 730


Poor Cuzco! 
View attachment 731


----------



## Rockytopsis

OH the shame, how could you traumatize that baby so LOL He has his pouttie face on in the last photo.
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

In order to console Cuzco for the loss of his favorite ride, we decided to get him into the spirit of derby day. I had sprayed the car with aerosol glue and poured about five bottles of Sunday school glitter on it. Cuzco was lying on the porch minding his own business and I thought, "That goat needs something..."

A couple of spritzes of glue and a few dashes of blue glitter and voila! 
View attachment 733


Cuzco, bedazzled, poses next to the corporate logo on our car: 
View attachment 734

This is only fitting since he is, after all, our company mascot.


----------



## Rockytopsis

He is looking up at this horn and thinking "I did not think I could possible be more handsome, but just look at me now"
I sware he is grinnig.
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

In that top photo, Cuzco is definitely grinning--I just fed him a cookie! 

Cuzco loves scritchy-scratches. Especially on the side with the missing horn.
View attachment 737

View attachment 738


----------



## Nanno

Cuzco loves Halloween. After the celebration, he is allowed to gorge himself on as much pumpkin as he can handle.
View attachment 836


----------



## Nanno

It's been awfully quiet in the forums lately. Cuzco is bored!
View attachment 845


----------



## Rockytopsis

LOL is he yawning or is he yelling for more pumpkin?
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

"Old Goat Lives Here"
View attachment 890


"It's cold! Please let me in!" says Cuzco, as the goat on the windowsill mug mocks him.
View attachment 891


----------



## Rockytopsis

That is a sad goatie face if I ever saw one.
 
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

Brrr... it's snowing today and I'm having fond memories of last summer--back when I was complaining that it was too hot to do anything outside. Humans are impossible to please, but luckily goats aren't.

Cuzco: up to the ears in eatables. What could possibly be better? 
View attachment 892

Is this goat in heaven or what? 
View attachment 893


----------



## Nanno

Who, me? But I'm a good goat!
View attachment 895


I was cleaning the garage last summer and Cuzco thought he would help. He didn't realize I wanted the newspapers to stay IN the box!


----------



## Rockytopsis

You know I have fallen in love with Cuzo? So funny how these guys can get in our hearts this way. Not all of them either. 
This little guy has got my attention this year and I am keeping him as a replacement for when Shaq retires in a few years.








His name is Indiana and he is just a snuggle bunny.
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

Aw, he's so sweet! He's so soft and cuddly, I just want to pick him up and hold him! Anyone who thinks puppies or bunnies are the cutest animals hasn't seen a baby goat!

Cuzco has been too big to pick up for about 9 1/2 years now, but we still like to sit together and cuddle. 
View attachment 898


----------



## Rockytopsis

Neat photo. I just love snuggle bunnie goats.
Nancy


----------



## idahonancy

There are 2 things I need to know. What exactly do your neighbors say when they come to visit and there is Cuzco holding down the door mat, and has any one broken their necks coming out of the door and tripped over a 200lb goat? 
Just wondering.


----------



## Nanno

Haha! Nobody trips on Cuzco. He's kind of hard to miss. And besides, he nearly always scrambles to his feet when I open the door. Unless it's the boys from the youth group, I always make sure Cuzco isn't guarding our porch when someone comes up. The high schoolers come over once a week , and since Phil and I are firm believers that teenage boys deserve to be harassed regularly and often, we leave Cuzco loose to give them character enrichment lessons. Cuzco smells the fear behind their false machismo and takes advantage at every opportunity, teaching them important life lessons about humility and proper respect for animals.

The UPS man often encounters Cuzco, but he doesn't have a problem because he's neither intimidated nor confrontational. He just has to remember to close his door while delivering the package because he's ended up with a goat in his truck on one or two occasions. Thankfully he's got a good sense of humor.

Since Phil is in San Francisco this week at the Game Developer's Conference, I'll post a picture of Phil's favorite activity: making burgers on the BBQ grill. Cuzco likes to help. 
View attachment 899
View attachment 900


----------



## Nanno

It's funny how intuitive animals are. Phil works in the house, so it's not like he spends a lot of time outside with Cuzco. Sure, Phil gives treats and we take Cuzco for a walk together every day, but I usually do all the feeding and chores and outside work, so Cuzco sees a lot more of me than of Phil. But when Phil leaves town Cuzco always notices immediately and gets depressed the first few days. He wanders around baa-aa-ing at nothing, is more lethargic, and generally acts like he's a bit lost. I try to make up for it with some extra TLC, but nothing can make up for the fact that Phil is missing. So here's a picture of Phil feeding Cuzco peanuts from his hammock chair last summer. Ah, bliss!

View attachment 901


----------



## Rockytopsis

Please tell me about the goat statues in the picture where Cuzco is about to get Phils's dinner plate.
Nancy


----------



## Taffy

How did Cuzco end up with only one horn? I love his coloring.


----------



## Nanno

I got the little metal porch goats for Christmas one year from two totally different people who don't even know each other. I think they were made in Mexico from scrap metal. My grandma in Texas sent me the big one, and some friends in western New York sent me the little one and they look like a mom and baby! Cuzco sometimes talks to them.

View attachment 902

View attachment 903


Here's the story of that awful day when Cuzco lost his horn. That had to have been about six or seven years ago now. 
viewtopic.php?f=33&t=34


----------



## saph

Cuzco is the BEST! I love him!  Thanks for posting such awesome pix, they always make me smile!


----------



## Rockytopsis

AAAAWWWW Cuzco has a goatie family too!
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

Cuzco recently had his annual shots and health check-up and passed with flying colors. He also weighed in at a whopping 219 lbs. That's 25 lbs. up from this time last year! He's looking a little grizzled from the winter, but soon it will be time to give him his annual shave so he can look his noble best for summertime picnics, parades, and other events where he can show off.

The thistles have started coming in and Cuzco is doing his part to help keep them in check:
View attachment 954


Up next: Big, exciting news about our new goat acquisition!


----------



## Rockytopsis

Great picture of Cuzco, very regal stance he has there. Thistle, my goats won't touch the stuff.

:shock: Cuzco is getting a baby brother or sister???? Does he know?????
Looking foreward to hearing more about the new kid.

As a 4H volunteer I took a few goats to help promote them to the annual MooFest.
I have one that pulls a wagon.








While we were parading round town to drumm up business for 4H a lady came running out in the street and the conversation went like this.
Her---"OH look a Longhorn pulling a cart"
Me---"He is a goat"
Her---"I have never seen a goat that big"
Me---"Have you ever seen a Longhorn that little?"
I think Shaq is about 175 according to a experiance cattlemans eye?


----------



## Nanno

Great photo (and hilarious story), Rockytopsis!

So the big exciting news around here is that we bought Cuzco a buddy yesterday! She's a 3-month-old registered Alpine doe. 
View attachment 955

View attachment 956

After watching her taste every conceivable type of plant, rock, clothing item, or other object within reach, we decided to call her "Nibbles". She never stopped tasting things for the entire afternoon. She had to try every kind of weed, shrub, tree, or sprout on the premises, and we have a wide variety to choose from! She loved undoing the velcro on my sandals, and she spent some time carrying them around our porch. She licked all of our windows, chewed screens, bannisters, the hammock swings, the wire fence, the stucco, the shed, the gas can (and the sticker she peeled off of it), the door mats, the firewood, the firewood box... you name it, she tasted it.
View attachment 957


Cuzco and Nibbles are coexisting pretty well. They're not friends yet by any means, but they seem to be enjoying each other's company to some extent. 
View attachment 958

Cuzco likes to make sure Nibbles knows who's in charge around here, but she is a lot quicker than he is, so she pretty much runs circles around him while he lumbers after her, waving his horn in a somewhat menacing but mostly bemused fashion. At first Nibbles was terrified of him and Cuzco wouldn't put his hackles down. But today, she only darts away if he actually touches her. I think that's because deep down she knows Cuzco is an old softie. Every time he's gotten close enough to give her a good whacking, he slams his horn down then pulls his punch at the last second, giving her a little love tap on the bottom (if he even makes contact at all). Usually he's at least a foot short. His hackles have stayed down and he's kept a goaty grin on his face all day today, so we know Cuzco has no intention of hurting Nibbles. Still, we're keeping them separated at night, just in case. I think Cuzco loves having someone he can push around for once.

View attachment 959


----------



## idahonancy

It is no suprize that Cuzo could pass everything with flying colors. What else could he do with a coat like that. Congrats on the new addition. I hope Phil is home to give Cuzo extra peanuts. The pictures are great.


----------



## Rockytopsis

She is beautifull, love her name, can hardly wait for more stories of those two.
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

Phil loves feeding Nibbles her evening bottle. She really ought to have been weaned by now, but she wasn't, and we didn't want to change her whole feeding routine during a move to a new home. Phil had never fed a baby goat before and was amused by her greediness and the lightning speed with which the milk disappeared.
View attachment 961


Phil and I wanted to go on a vacation for our anniversary, and usually we go on a road trip. But this year Phil is too busy to leave home for very long, so we decided to take a short trip down to Cuchara (about an hour south of us). We only stayed two nights and we brought the goats with us to do a little hiking. It was nice to get away from home and away from the technology, even if only for a couple of days.

The goats rode in the bed of the pickup. I added sides because Nibbles doesn't know about trucks and I didn't want her trying to jump out. I tied both goats any time they were in there, and they seemed to do pretty well. Cuzco is cranky about his space, but Nibbles is fairly respectful of it, so it all worked out. 
View attachment 962


The goats stayed in the truck at night and we were able to park it right outside our hotel window so we could hear if anything went on. The first night I was worried about bears and the second night I was worried about rain, but we got neither bears nor rain, so it was all good. 
View attachment 963


----------



## Rockytopsis

Nibs face in the last picutre says "why cant we come in" Cuzcos says "see I told you"
:lol: 
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

On Wednesday we took the goats out for a hike above Cuchara. It was an easy climb to a nice view of the valley. It had everything a goat could want--plenty of shade, a variety of delicious vegetation to snack on, rocks to climb, no water crossings, and there were no dogs on the trail that day.
View attachment 964


Cuzco wanted so badly to hike in front of Nibbles, but she was always too quick for him. He would cut her off at every opportunity, but she would immediately sneak past him. She tried to sneak past me a few times as well, but she quickly learned that this wasn't allowed, and I'm scarier and meaner than Cuzco when it comes to enforcing the pecking order! 
View attachment 965


When we got to the top, there was a little container for hikers to leave notes. It had notes dating back to 2009. Nibbles desperately wanted to erase the evidence that anyone had been there before her. 
View attachment 966


Nibbles looking noble: 
View attachment 967


The hike made a big loop that landed us two miles up the road from our cabin. Nibbles was getting pretty tired by this point, so I carried her part of the way home (for as long as she would let me). 
View attachment 968


----------



## Rockytopsis

So what is your secret for keeping the pecking order with out leads? Mine do well on lead but I always have them in a crowd of people at some festival or other. 
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

Well, when it comes to training goats on the trail, Phil and I cheated. We got our goats one at a time, and it's easy to keep one goat in line. Cuzco walks behind now from habit, and Nibbles is easy to keep back because she's the only one crowding. She's also tiny and easy to push around without having to get tough. Whenever she would start to pass me I would grab her collar and I would say "No!" as I gently but firmly pushed her back. I'll often put out a hand and bat them with my palm on the front of their face or nose. They don't like that and will back off. Now with Cuzco all it takes is for me to show him the flat of my hand and he backs off. I like the suggestion that some have had around here of using a staff to ward them off when they crowd. I can see that being a better solution if one had more or pushier goats.

The day after our hike, we walked down to the local park and played on the kids toys. Nibbles loved climbing and going through tunnels, but she wasn't sure about the slide. 
View attachment 970

View attachment 971


Even Cuzco got in on the action, although he had a hard time squeezing through the tunnel bit. He thought the view from the top was worth it, though. 
View attachment 972

View attachment 973


----------



## Rockytopsis

Love it, thanks.
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

While we were in Cuchara last week, a couple stopped us for photos and asked us if they could feature Phil and I and our goats in their Colorado tourism blog:

http://localtouristcolorado.com/

Nibbles had us all in stitches. She kept standing on her hind legs and walking around, trying to sniff cameras and people. Cuzco is our prima donna. He sees a camera and expects the world to stop for him while he poses, shows off his best angles, and gives everyone that movie star look he's famous for. He enjoys it even more if he creates a scene, blocks traffic, or attracts a crowd of onlookers. Sometimes he won't move out of the road because someone is pointing a camera at him and he has to make sure they get a good shot. It would _never_ do to end up on TMZ with the tagline "Cuzco has bad hair day!" or "Cuzco's embarrassing public bathroom emergency!" or "Cuzco hung over!?" We all know how the media twists facts to attract viewers, and Cuzco isn't going to be caught on camera looking anything less than glamorous!

Oh, and Cuzco was even coaxed into doing his tricks, but only after Tammy gave us a granola bar to bribe him. He was not content to let me break off pieces for him, however, and would not touch any of it until I offered him the entire bar, which he yanked out of the wrapper and ate in one bite. The bits I'd broken off for him were left unceremoniously on the ground. Nope, we can't fool Cuzco. He knows when we're holding out on him!


----------



## Rockytopsis

Neat story and great pictures, I posted the link to the mag. on another forum for friends to read and liked their page on FB
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

Last week we had a church picnic, so I brought the goats. Cuzco and his cart were the attraction of the day. Nibbles was also a huge hit with the little kids since they had a friendly goat their own size to play with, but I didn't get any pictures of her that day.

View attachment 974

View attachment 975


This guy was in the youth group last year, and he and Cuzco don't get along. Matt's terrified of Cuzco, and Cuzco knows it. His hackles go up every time he even hears Matt's voice from a distance. Cuzco has even been known to chase Matt's car out of our driveway! So on Sunday we finally gave Matt the upper hand by making Cuzco pull him around in the cart. 
View attachment 976


----------



## Nanno

I had my demo derby car out of the garage last week and Nibbles has decided she's going to drive it in the next event! 
View attachment 981


What do you mean I'm not supposed to climb on cars!? 
View attachment 982


Actually, that's why the demo car was out of the garage... I had a friend visiting from out of town. I positively assured her that goat hoofprints are the height of fashion, but she didn't believe me. So her car went in the garage and my derby car was the new goat toy for a few days. Nibbles becomes "Twinkle-toes" after dancing on this vehicle!

While we're on the subject, does anyone have any tips for training goats to stay off cars? Cuzco never tried to climb on cars for some reason (I guess he knows they're for riding IN, not on). Nibbles, on the other hand... she's a real climber. We're also trying to teach her not to use our deck for a bathroom. That's another thing Cuzco just seemed to know by default. Nibbles seems be slow on the uptake. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Rockytopsis

All I know is Alpines love to tapdance and if someone has a trick about pooing I also would love to here it. Shaq has been called Poopalishus at Parades. 

Nancy


----------



## Rex

Rockytopsis said:


> All I know is Alpines love to tapdance and if someone has a trick about pooing I also would love to here it. Shaq has been called Poopalishus at Parades.
> 
> Nancy


I got a goat to tap dance on a table at a Rendezvous several years back......but then its a long story.


----------



## Nanno

*Please say a little prayer for us...*

Cuzco went missing last night sometime between 5:00 - 9:00 p.m. and I suspect the worst. I took the horses with me to saddle club and Phil was at youth group. When we got home, Cuzco was nowhere to be found. I didn't worry about him... he often visits the neighbors' horses if they venture close to our fence line and I just swing by and pick him up in the morning.

Well he wasn't at the neighbors' this morning and they said they'd had their horses down at the corral all night, so they would never even have come by our property at all. We had major coyote activity all around our house last night, and I fear that Cuzco wandered too far from home at a time when there were no horses in the pasture to protect him. We spent all day combing our property for any sign of him, but with all the oak brush, and acres upon acres of surrounding woods, it could be like looking for a needle in a haystack.

Tomorrow I'm putting up "MISSING" posters around town in the slight chance that he followed some riders down the road or someone decided to "adopt" him, but I'm also going to be beating through the oak brush all day and scanning the skies for buzzards, seeking closure. I feel exhausted and numb at the moment. Nibbles stayed in the goat house all night and is fine. I don't know what would have possessed Cuzco to wander away from home without the horses. He's not usually that bold. He and Nibbles had just started sharing the shed together for the first time earlier that day, and I'd been watching them start to butt heads a little bit they way goats should do. I was so pleased. And now I'm devastated. But I'm also glad Nibbles didn't follow him wherever he went.

If you think of us, we'd a appreciate a little prayer. Perhaps God will pull a miracle out of the hat for us.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Praying for his safe return, I have grown quite fond of that boy. Keep us posted.
Nancy


----------



## TDG-Farms

Oh my heart is breaking. Said a prayer for a safe return. Maybe he was chasing them off to protect your new little one and got a little to far from home. Doesnt make any sense that they would take the bigger one and not the smaller one, so I really dont think they got in your penned area. Wish I was close enough to help look.


----------



## Nanno

*Hallelujah, Hallelujah, we found him!!!*

Thanks for your prayers, guys. God DID pull a miracle out of the hat! Praise the Lord!

I spent about four hours this morning on horseback looking for Cuzco's body among our scrub oak and on the empty 100 or so acres south of us where no one lives. All I scared up was a big bear, which didn't raise my hopes any. I kept scanning the skies for buzzards, but only saw a couple of fly-overs. I gave up and came home around noon and was having a good cry with Nibbles in my lap when we got a phone call. Our neighbor who has the horses said he'd met someone who had been woken up at 4:00 this morning by a huge one-horned goat on his porch. His house is in a heavily wooded neighborhood a good three miles away!

Naturally, we drove straight over, but we couldn't find Cuzco anywhere. There are many little roads and houses in that area, all thickly wooded and covered in scrub oak, so it's impossible to see very far. Also, practically everyone has dogs, so I was afraid that Cuzco may have been chased who knows how far since 4 a.m. When we didn't see him, we went home and I got back on my horse while Phil posted fliers all over town. I rode up and down that road and many of the surrounding roads calling him and checking in every yard and pasture that had horses. I hoped he would see and/or hear my horse and come out if he were hiding.

After several hours without luck I decided it was no use so I turned for home. I went one last time past the house where he had been seen that morning, calling as I passed, and suddenly there was a faint "Baa-aa-aa" from the bushes. Now mind you, I'd been hearing "Baa-aa-aa's" from every bush along every road I'd traveled that afternoon, so I wasn't convinced right away. Nevertheless, I turned round and called a couple more times and suddenly a white face peeked out at me from behind the scrub oak.

He'd been hiding back there on that same property the whole time, too traumatized to come out I guess. He's a little bit beat up. There are some bites on his neck and a pretty nasty scrape down his back where it looks like teeth tried to dig in. It definitely wasn't a bear. I'm thinking it was the coyotes we heard that night. Cuzco is pretty independent and likes to go out in the fields near our house, but it was a bad night to be out, what with too many coyotes and no horses at home. I don't think he was protecting Nibbles. She's just a homebody and always stays in the pen at night. Cuzco feels it's his privilege to come and go as he pleases and he picked the wrong night to go. I don't care what he thinks about it, I'm keeping him locked in at night from now on--especially when I take the horses to saddle club! Right now he's very jittery and wants to leave home. He's one of those critters that feels vulnerable when he's locked in, which of course is stupid to those of us who know that his enclosure is safe. But try telling that to a goat!

Anyway, thanks so much for your thoughts and prayers. It's been a very harrowing two days. Cuzco was gone almost a full 48 hours, and I've barely slept or eaten during all that time. So I'd better get me some dinner!


----------



## TDG-Farms

WOOOOT! These stories dont end like that too often. Out standing! We been here almost 4 years and the 3 packs of coyotes in the area dont seem to wanna come to close. A lone male does those. Picked off 3 of our cats and just a few weeks ago finally dug under the fence. Have saw him twice since but was aways away with no good shot. Got the 270 waiting at the back door with 2 1 million candle power spot lights. But thats enough for us to lock up everyone at night. They are used to it though and we give em a large 60x60 pen area surrounded by combo panels, to relax in.

Grats again!


----------



## saph

So glad that this story had a happy ending--after "meeting" you, Phil, Cuzco,& Nibbles on this forum, we all SO much wanted things to turn out well. YaY!    Now go get some rest...!


----------



## Rockytopsis

Man am I happy to read this, I worried and thought and prayed about that guy all day yesterday and just am so glad he is home. Tell him he is just too old to be out playing hid and go seek with the coyotes.

Give him a hug from me.

Nancy


----------



## Nanno

I got Cuzco cleaned up last night, and he clearly had a very narrow escape. He has bites on both sides of his neck, and the upper portion of it is a little swollen and obviously stiff and sore. He has a couple of shallow puncture wounds, but we're on the third day out and there's no pus or swelling or even oozing from them, so I don't think he'll need antibiotics. I'll just keep them cleaned out with some iodine and I think he should be ok. I think his studded collar, of all things, helped protect his lower neck. There were no wounds down there, and some of the studs look a bit bashed up, so thank goodness for fancy collars with double rows of metal studs! 

Cuzco is very lucky he didn't lose his left eye. I saw first thing that he had a scrape under it along the lower eye socket. What I saw later when I was cleaning him up was that he had a corresponding wound on top of his head in the spot where the horn is missing. It looks to me like a coyote grabbed Cuzco's head in his jaws, and the upper teeth took out a chunk of skin on top while the lower teeth put the gash just under the left eye. Both are quite shallow. The one on top took all the skin off so the bone is showing through right behind his scur, but it hardly bled and he can't feel it at all. That was the spot where his horn was removed, so there were no muscles, nerves, or blood vessels under the skin... just bone. 

He has numerous shallow bite marks along his back and sides but only one kind of nasty one. But it's no worse than some of the ones I've seen my horse, Skokie, give him in the past. He also has some scrapes that I suspect are from running through a dozen or so barbed wire fences over three miles of countryside. But nothing serious. Mostly he just looks traumatized. He's barely eating right now, but I suspect he'll settle down over the next few days. Unfortunately, I have to chain him up because he already tried to run off to the neighbors' this morning when I let him out of the pen. I suppose I could just keep him locked in the pen, but I'm hoping he'll eat sooner if he has fresh browse instead of hay. So he'll stay on the tether until he starts feeling at home here again. He's so jumpy, I'm afraid anything could set him running for the woods if he's not restrained. 

I'm just so glad he's ok. I was praying I'd find his body. I never expected we'd find him alive, especially so far from home after two days and two nights!


----------



## Taffy

I am SO glad this had a happy ending!


----------



## idahonancy

That is one crafty goat. Thank goodness he is as old, wise, big, and smart as he is. Here is to a restful quiet couple of weeks for both of you. God bless.
IdahoNancy


----------



## TDG-Farms

And they say the Lord doesnt answer prayers. If he didnt, I think this woulda turned out much different, crafty goat or not


----------



## Nanno

Yeah, I'm chalking this one up to God. I don't think Cuzco could have survived without a bit of help from The Man Upstairs. The yard he ended up in was probably the only really safe one in the whole area. It was surrounded by a 6' chain link fence with one gate (which happened to be open and he found it), and it was one of the only fenced houses where there was no dog. He could stay there safely, surrounded by a fence where no predators could get at him. There was a water barrel, a half acre or so of excellent browse, several lean-to's and sheds to take shelter under or hide behind. I think he was ready to set up camp there for a long time if no one found him. And miraculously, the man who owned the place just "happened" to be going to a funeral where he met an old friend of his, my next-door neighbor, and told him the story of the goat on his porch at 4:00 in the morning. There are just too many "coincidences" in this story.

Anyway, Cuzco is eating now and feeling a bit better. His neck is still very stiff and sore. The swelling has gone down, but the muscles are hard as a rock. He can't bend to the ground to eat and has to kneel or lay down. He also can't swing at Nibbles, so she's actually taken the upper hand in the pecking order for now. She chased him out of the shed last night, which looked ridiculous to say the least. But Cuzco eventually just went in there anyway and lay down with a "Yeah, what are you gonna do about it?" look on his face. He really hates her at the moment. But I tell him "what goes around comes around". He gave my old horse, Easter, hell for years when he was a young goat. Now he gets to find out how it feels to be old and tired and pestered by a knee-high whippersnapper.

Since this is a "glamour shots" thread, I should probably post a photo in here somewhere. This is one of my favorites. It was taken a long time ago before Cuzco lost his horn. And no, I'm not making any sort of statement about where goats go after they die! 
View attachment 993


----------



## Nanno

This is not a very good photo, but for a couple of days I thought it was going to be the last one I ever got of Cuzco. This was Wednesday morning June 6, about 12 hours before Cuzco disappeared. I wanted to document the first time Cuzco shared the shed with Nibbles. Of course, the second they heard me tip-toeing up with a camera and saw me peek my head around the door, Nibbles jumped up and blocked the camera while Cuzco turned his head to the wall as if to say, "Ugh, you are NOT going to photograph this indignity."

View attachment 1004


Normally I would discard such a photo, but it took on a special significance when I thought it would be our last of Cuzco. He and Nibbles are co-existing rather well these days. I think he might even be starting to like her a bit. For a while they seemed to share the shed mostly because Cuzco was too sore to push her out (and in fact, she was seen pushing _him_ out on more than one occasion). But now Cuzco is feeling well enough to spar with her, and yesterday I saw Nibbles napping outside the shed door, which tells me the natural order has been reestablished. He let her in later, but I think he wants her to know that it's only by his good graces that she can share his shed, not because she's entitled or can boss him around. 

I've also noticed that Cuzco is seeking out the company of my horses less and less as he's finally starting to bond with Nibbles. He's no longer trying to get away from her, although when he's with her he usually acts slightly annoyed just by her presence. I'm sure he feels he has an image to uphold, but it's starting to crumble. Among other things, I'm sure he simply enjoys having someone smaller than himself to boss around.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Thanks, I really look foreward to up dates on Cuzco and Nibbles, glad he is comming back to his old self.
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

Phil and I took the goats hiking yesterday and got some great photos!
View attachment 1005

View attachment 1006


Nibbles is still small enough to do fun things like this!
View attachment 1007


There's something about a man and his goat...
View attachment 1008


----------



## Rockytopsis

Great photos, so happy that Cuzco is up to a trip.
Love Nibbles on her mountain peak.
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

Nibbles got shaved! We're taking her to the Dairy Goat Nationals in a couple of weeks, and I guess this is how they're supposed to look. 
View attachment 1021

I told her that with the white stripe she looks like a pot-bellied pig to me!


----------



## SMaxwell

I noticed the flea collars on Cuzco & Nibbles, I thought about doing this also, any issues? Any ticks so far?


----------



## TDG-Farms

ya was wondering myself how best to keep ticks off em while in the wilds. was thinking a spray but if a collar works...


----------



## Rockytopsis

Don't know where my post went so re posting. Please take lots of pictures at National, (I know you will). Looking foreward to Nibbles taking home that blue ribbon.

Is Cuzco going????

Nancy


----------



## Nanno

We started putting the collar on Cuzco back in 2004 after he came in from the pasture just loaded with ticks. For about a week I had to de-tick him every day until we thought of the collar. I haven't seen a single tick on him since. This works very well for one goat, so far has been working with just the two, but I'm not sure if it would work with lots of young goats. They might try to chew on them and pull them off each other. There's no way Cuzco would let Nibbles mess with his collar, but another goat her size? Not sure. I'll let you know when I find out. 

Cuzco has been missing his porch visits ever since we got Nibbles. She refuses to quit pooping when she's up there, so we put a gate up; which isn't quite fair to Cuzco who has very good potty manners. But sometimes we let Cuzco come up and we lock Nibbles out. It makes the old goat happy to have special privileges. 
View attachment 1022


----------



## saph

Awesome photo...I "heart" Cuzco! So happy for you that he is OK...


----------



## TDG-Farms

Yes, cool pic. And ya, get some pics of Nationals and post em when you get back. And to whomever asked if Cuzco was going, he cant. ADGA doesnt allow horned goats in shows. Not to mention there is now glass for him to compete in


----------



## idahonancy

He is in a class all by himself. There is no other goat that could compete with him.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Dave said:


> Yes, cool pic. And ya, get some pics of Nationals and post em when you get back. And to whomever asked if Cuzco was going, he cant. ADGA doesnt allow horned goats in shows. Not to mention there is now glass for him to compete in


I know that Cuzco can't be shown but I also know that folks take companion goats for their show goats and ergo was wondering if Cuzco was going on the road trip after his ordeal.

Nancy


----------



## Nanno

No, Cuzco can't go to Nationals at all. 

I was hoping I could bring him as a companion to Nibbles, but ADGA doesn't allow any male goats over six months old anywhere on the premises for any reason, even in the non-show pens. I was hoping I could bring Cuzco, a pack, and his cart and harness and set up an informational exhibit about working goats, but it was a no-go. I suggested they should add a working goat class for future shows.

Now for a complete change of subject: NEVER forget to lock the basement door when you leave home!!!

Phil and I were out last night and came home to this happy little scene:
View attachment 1024


I had locked the goats in their pen before leaving, but forgot to lock the basement door, which they have access to. I know it was Cuzco who opened it but we saw no evidence that he came in. I think he knows his boundaries. The grain bin was knocked over but not much was taken. For Nibbles, exploring (and defiling) our house was a far more interesting prospect. There were goat pellets on every floor, basement to upstairs office. She also spent time dancing around on one of our end tables (all the remotes were on the floor) and left a present on the couch. For the record, it's a lot more fun digging between the couch cushions for money than for goat pellets. Thankfully she did not figure out how to rifle the kitchen cabinets, and nothing in the office was destroyed (I'm sure the IRS would love to hear that "the goat ate our tax returns!").

Not only do I need to be a lot more careful about that basement door (I'm lucky the goats did not gorge themselves on grain!), but I should probably change out the doorknobs. We have the handle kind and Cuzco knows how to open them with his head. A proper round knob would probably stump him even if I stupidly forgot to lock the deadbolt.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Bummer that he cant go, wish I were closer I would baby sit for you. 
Nancy
ps sorta looks like the california raizins were there.


----------



## Nanno

Nibbles is learning basic goat tricks!

She dances very well right now, walking forward, backward, and in circles on her hind legs. I wonder if I'm going to regret teaching her this next week when we go to Nationals. She'll be the one goat who steals the show by strolling into the ring on her hind legs like a person. :roll: 
View attachment 1033


And then she'll probably offer to shake hands with the judge. 
View attachment 1034


Also, it's official: Cuzco actually _likes_ Nibbles now and feels it's his duty to protect her. When Phil and I took the goats for a walk the other day, Nibbles kept asserting herself by walking directly in front of Phil. So Phil would bump her with his foot every time she got in his way. After about three times, Cuzco noticed and got mad at Phil for pushing "his" kid around. As Phil's foot bumped Nibbles' side, Cuzco charged in, swinging his horn menacingly at Phil. Of course, we put a quick stop to that, but we were very happy to see that Cuzco is finally feeling a bit of paternal instinct toward Nibbles.


----------



## Rex

The four of you have a very interesting herd dynamic. It makes me smile...


----------



## Nanno

Whew! It's been awhile since I've had time to post. July has been insane! It broke down into 1.) Getting ready for Nationals and cramming in Saddle Club and a horse show. 2.) Going to Nationals in Loveland and cramming in Saddle Club in Rye (these things are a good 3+ hours apart). 3.) Recovering from Nationals and catching up with more Saddle Club.

Because of the driving distance and the fact that I had to keep traveling back and forth, Nationals was an exhausting experience despite the fact that I only brought one goat. Actually, by the end we had two up there... more details on that later. It was a BLAST though! I think there were about 2,500 goats, which is more than I could possibly have imagined! This is a view of about half of one of the three big barns, plus they had three big tents set up outside for yet more goats. It was amazing! 
View attachment 1047


The lighting wasn't good, so I didn't get very many photos. I didn't even get a photo of my favorite goat at the whole show. She belonged to Olentangy Alpines from Tacoma, WA. I wanted her so badly I almost cried when we had to leave without her. But she was also the owner's favorite and he wouldn't part with her. She's not in this photo, but this was her herd:
View attachment 1048

I probably made a nuisance of myself, hanging around their pen the way I did.

There were so many cute babies it was almost unbearable not to climb into their pens and cuddle with them. I especially loved this pile of Nubians:
View attachment 1049


I had a friend of mine show Nibbles since I'd never even watched a goat show and she knew what she was doing. Also, I didn't have any white clothes and she did. I took a video but it didn't come out very well, so not worth posting. Nibbles did not behave very well for my friend. She kept trying to turn and bash the goat behind her in line and then wouldn't stand still. She didn't place, but I had a lot of fun watching and I learned a lot. Nibbles also got a lot of compliments from people as we walked around the show grounds. She's a very flashy little thing, even if she didn't win any ribbons. My "favorite goat at the whole show" didn't win any ribbons either, but her twin sister won 1st place. They were both in Nibbles' class. Too bad the one that didn't win is the one that both me and her owner are in love with. I hoped he would change his mind about selling after the results of the show, but there was no convincing him.

As Nibbles' shaved show coat began to grow out she got this funny little whirligig on her head:
View attachment 1050


----------



## Nanno

When we got to the show, we noticed a camera crew walking around taking video and doing interviews. They were wearing "Promote the Goat" t-shirts and passing out buttons. We found out they were doing a documentary on goats, so we cornered them and started talking about our dream: big, beautiful, colorful working goats. We told them about Cuzco: the $25 dairy herd cull that sparked a passion. They wanted to meet him. I told them that wethers are not allowed at Nationals but that maybe I could still bring him up when I came back later in the week if I kept him in the parking lot. So that's what we did.

We had quite the set-up in our truck. I built a run-in shed that fit behind the cab for Cuzco to take shelter in. It actually worked really well! I also installed the igloo we'd gotten for Nibbles when we transported her up to the show because we would be coming home with both goats in the bed, and I wasn't sure Cuzco would allow her to share his shelter. Then the cart was crammed in behind everything else.
View attachment 1051


We were quite the Beverly Hillbillies and got an awful lot of strange looks as we drove down the interstate. A few people even passed, slowed down, then passed again, some with cameras clicking on the second go-round.

Cuzco was surprisingly happy with the whole set-up. When we got to the show I put the igloo up top to give him more room. It was cooler out in the parking lot than it was in the show barns, and as this was the end of the week, the air was definitely fresher outdoors than in!
View attachment 1052


The camera crew came out later that day and did a lengthy interview with Cuzco. He strutted up and down the street with his cart, and each of them also took a ride. He also did his tricks (although not very well... he was pretty cranky about being hauled to a strange place on a hot day and forced to drag total strangers around a parking lot). But despite is lack of interest in doing tricks, Cuzco still posed for the camera with all his usual dignity. The documentary probably won't be finished for another year, and who knows if Cuzco's part will make the final cut, but if it does I'll post a link.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Did you get pictures of Cuzco and the camera crew?
Nancy


----------



## TDG-Farms

Thank you for posting the pics! We dont get to go to Nationals unless they are fairly close. And OMG what a small world  One of the two yearlling bucks we used for most of our breedings last fall came from Mark (Olentangy). We picked him up last summer at like 3 months of age. We even got to name him as long as we didnt pick something stupid. Was a C line so we went with Catalyst. He is kinda a light ober color but man does he through lots of color. And as for picking up that kid from Mark, give it a few months and let him take her out on his show circuit. She maybe his fav now but if she doesnt win over her sister, he maintains a very small herd and would be more willing to part with her. If nothing else, you may have to wait till he gets a patch of kids outta her first 

If you have any more pics, lets see em


----------



## Nanno

Unfortunately I didn't get any more photos at Nationals, nor of Cuzco with the camera crew. I was too busy managing the goat to take photos of that particular event.

Dave, it seems we have a similar eye for good-looking goats.  
It's funny, but I spotted those Olentangy Alpines from the other side of barn, past dozens of other pens of goats and said, "Phil, over there! Those goats! We have to look--NOW!!"

I haven't gotten any new photos of either of my goats since Nationals, mostly because they haven't been looking their best. Nibbles brought home a cold and gave it to Cuzco. He got it bad, probably because he's never been exposed to goat germs in his life and had no resistance. I've watched carefully for any rise in temperature or sign of pneumonia, but it seems to be staying in his nose. It sure is lingering though. He's a lot better than he was, but two weeks later he's still blowing white snot (just not as copiously as at first).

Nibbles recovered quickly from the cold, but then she started with diarrhea for over a week. I'm not sure what caused it, but she seemed fine otherwise, so I dosed her with Pepto-Bismol for a few days until she got over it. Then just as Nibbles recovered, Cuzco got diarrhea and I was very nervous that his would last for a week too. It's easy to force medicine into Nibbles, but Cuzco is another matter altogether. I gave him Pepto-Bismol for two days and there was pink stuff everywhere--on me, on the goat, all over the back patio, the basement door and window. I was beginning to think that the cure was worse than the disease and we would all be happier to just let the problem run it's course when it ended as quickly as it began. Phew!

On the sadder side of things, Cuzco has been diagnosed with arthritis. He came up very lame about a month ago after he'd followed me on a horse ride the day before. His left foot was hot and ouchy between his toes. I took him to the vet for x-rays, and he has a bone spur growing between the toes. I was told to make sure he took it easy for a few weeks, give him Bute on the bad days, and start him on Cosequin. Well, it's been about a month and he's only had to have Bute a few times, and the Cosequin seems to be helping. But then the other day when the weather was changing he came up lame again. I guess we'll have to be careful how far he's allowed to hike from now on because it might cause a flare-up.

Even with all these ailments, though, Cuzco hasn't lost one bit of his feistiness. He's in excellent weight, eager for his food (a little too eager most days), wants to go for walks, and won't stand for any nonsense from Nibbles. He's such a goofy goatie, it's hard to watch him growing older and having to slow down. I think the coyote attack took a lot out of him. He still starts coughing if he runs even a little bit. The vet checked his lungs and said they sound great, but I know there's got to be damage there somewhere if he still can't trot without coughing. Of course, lately his cold has been exacerbating the problem, so it'll be easier to see how he's really doing once he kicks the virus.

Here's a goofy photo of Cuzco from last spring, before he was troubled with coyote attacks, arthritis, colds, or pesky young goatlings named Nibbles. It's all out of proportion... his ears look small and his nose looks huge, but the goat grin is unmistakeable.  
View attachment 1056


----------



## Nanno

It's a good day for family photos.

Phil and I went back to western NY a few years ago and visited the farm where we'd bought Cuzco. It was amazing how much the herd had grown in a few years! There were a lot more dairy goats, most of them crosses. The lady had also added a few Boers, and these were some of the few obviously purebred animals and also the only horned ones except for Cuzco's twin sister, who had been retained as part of the dairy string. It's easy to see the family resemblance. She was easily the biggest doe in the herd.
View attachment 1057


I don't know if Cuzco's mother was still alive, but this doe looked just like her minus the horns. But when I remember back, I believe Cuzco's mother along with all the other goats in that herd had bands on their horns at the time we bought Cuzco. I'm going to pretend that this is Cuzco's mother anyway. 
View attachment 1058


Then there was this Nubian doe who I swear had to have the same father as Cuzco. There was an uncanny resemblance in the balance of the markings, the roaning, and something about the head and neck and the rangy body type. She was quite pretty and reminded me too much of Cuzco not to be related somehow.
View attachment 1059

View attachment 1060


----------



## Nanno

The previous owner had a favorite spot to dump ashes from the wood stove. After years of use, it got buried in pine needles. Cuzco and Nibbles found it. They dug it out. They now have a six-inch deep soot pit to lounge in, roll in, paw up clouds of black dust in, and tussle over. Nibbles likes to bury her head in it, which means I've had to take a wet washcloth to her face a few times, but she has to wait until Cuzco is done napping there because he takes up the whole thing. 
View attachment 1069

Tonight I had the rare treat of watching Cuzco and Nibbles genuinely playing. I wish I'd had the camera! Nibbles had her head tucked in behind Cuzco's horn while they wrestled and it was so cute! Cuzco was incredibly gentle with her. Nibbles would put her whole weight into trying to push him, and to my great astonishment, Cuzco actually took steps backward to let her "win" for a few minutes until he retook the ground he'd given. I've only seen him boss her (especially over dinner), and I've never seen him pretend to give her the upper hand, even for a second. They conked heads a few times, Cuzco being careful not to hit her too hard.

Then, it happened. Cuzco gave Nibbles an uppercut just as she came down from standing on her hind legs. His horn slipped right through her collar. Poor Nibbles! As the collar twisted around, her eyes bugged out and she started choking as she was lifted off her feet. Of course, I instantly dropped what I was doing and began to hustle, thinking "Cuzco, please don't break her neck!" and "Drat, Nibbles can never wear a collar again!"

But then the most incredible thing happened. Cuzco very gently and very carefully lowered Nibbles back to the ground, staying perfectly calm, then deftly executed a tricky little maneuver involving a complicated head twist. The horn slid right out of the collar and Nibbles was free. All I could think is how lucky I am to have such a wise old goat.


----------



## Rockytopsis

I think he is actually beginning to enjoy having her around.
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

I've been neglecting my thread! Summer is a good time for sitting in the porch swings, and it's never so much fun as when we let the goats join us on the deck.

View attachment 1081

Stale hot dog buns are the best!
View attachment 1082


Almost gone...
View attachment 1083


A well-fed and satisfied goat!
View attachment 1084


Nibbles prefers grapes. 
View attachment 1085


----------



## Rockytopsis

In that last photo Cuzco looks like he thinks he needs another bun.
Nibbles is growing like a weed.
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

It's Nibbles' turn!
View attachment 1086


These hammock swings are Nibbles' favorite toy. The way she swoops around on them reminds me of a little kid playing "Superman". 
View attachment 1087

View attachment 1088


----------



## Nanno

The soot pile is still a favorite. We call it "The Volcano". 
View attachment 1097

Who's been playing in The Volcano? White faces don't lie! 
View attachment 1098


"If you let me on the porch, I promise I won't poop... much." 
View attachment 1099

Pleeeeeaaaase???
View attachment 1100


----------



## Rockytopsis

Why do they like to roll in sooty places like that? We had a small burn spot that the goats loved till the grass covered it and I have also noticed that they like to rub around on dead fire ant mounds. ????

I would totally give in to Ms Poopsalot and let her on the poarch. :lol: 

Nancy


----------



## Nanno

Yesterday was our Homecoming Parade, and Phil showed up as a Roman charioteer!
View attachment 1101


I wish I could have gotten a better photo, but I was on a horse and Cuzco was on the warpath. He wanted to run around and meet every horse in the lineup, but the horses didn't particularly want to meet Cuzco, especially with that cart trundling along behind him. So Phil had to keep him under a very tight rein the whole time.

At first I was glad Phil brought Cuzco down, but as the parade progressed I became a bit jealous. I was riding with my local saddle club and my horse was stealing the show. He's the most amazing color right now--dark stormcloud gray and silver with black mane and legs and wild dapples all over. He was getting all the "ooh's" and "aah's" from the crowd until they saw the goat cart. :x
View attachment 1103


----------



## Rockytopsis

But, But, But wheres the picture of you and the horse????????
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

Well, the photos of me and Jet came out pretty lousy and were all washed out, but I put one up anyway as per your request. 

Phil and the goats and I are continuing to enjoy our beautiful deck. Phil came out with an afternoon snack and I mischievously decided it was a good time to let Cuzco join us.

Phil is not convinced it was a good idea.
View attachment 1104


Apples for me??
View attachment 1105

View attachment 1106

Stay tuned for our upcoming "goat vacation"!


----------



## Rockytopsis

Is Cuzco in the swing??????? LOL


----------



## Nanno

For some odd reason, the goats are obsessed with the horse water. Naturally, they have their own supply of clean, fresh water that is changed daily, but they will always prefer to drink from the horse trough whether it's clean or dirty. I guess it's because animals are jealous by nature and are convinced that whatever they get, what someone else gets has to be better. Of course by the time the horse trough is halfway empty, I do wonder what they see in it. My horses have a nasty habit of using their water for mouthwash, swishing it liberally around before spitting it right back into the trough. So by the time the water level gets down a bit, it's always green, slimy, and full of bugs and other nasty floaties. But the goats will practically fall in just to reach it with the ends of their tongues.

Cuzco will sometimes put one leg over the side and then lean down. One time he tipped the trough and dumped it over his head. I was in stitches. Cuzco was indignant. 
View attachment 1185


The water must not be too low... Cuzco can reach if he just stands on three legs. 
View attachment 1186

Nibbles can only reach it on two legs. I'm not sure how she manages to do this without choking. She always looks like she got hung up on the trough and died.
View attachment 1187


----------



## Nanno

Stay tuned for news of another acquisition! Pictures to be posted after I get a chance to take them!


----------



## Taffy

I enjoy your posts so much! They really brighten my day!

You really should write a book. Your posts and photos would win the world over!


----------



## Rockytopsis

I am so looking foreward as to what you folks are up to next.
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

Allow me to introduce you to "Lilly", a six-month old Alpine/Sable Saanen cross. She's an absolute love. We brought her home on Friday. Poor little thing doesn't have a friend in our herd right now. Nibbles uses her for a punching bag, and Cuzco won't let her anywhere near him. They ditched her and went out to browse this morning, so I let her come up on the porch with me. She made friends with the tin goats. They don't hit her when she comes up to say hi and they even let her sample their pumpkin! 
View attachment 1188


Lilly is much less stocky than Nibbles but will certainly end up taller. She's got a fine, soft, silky coat that is amazing to run my fingers through. It's not nearly as thick as Nibbles' but is a bit longer. Lilly is a lot more "chill" than my other two goats. She was fine with hoof trimming, worming, bathing, and even blow drying. She was just happy to bask in the glow of human attention. She's nowhere near as feisty as Nibbles and will probably always get pushed around, but she doesn't seem to mind too much. Apparently she was at the bottom of the pecking order at the much larger herd she came from, so she's used to getting beat up. In fact, it's given her a very high pain tolerance. She didn't seem to mind getting zapped by my electric fence. Repeatedly. She doesn't _like_ it, but I watched her stand there and take it for about four zaps until she finally decided to mosey on.

The only time when Lilly is NOT chill is during feeding time! She knows if she doesn't eat fast, she won't eat at all. She figured out the secret of diving her head into the bucket and keeping it there no matter what the other goats do. She got her head into Nibbles' bucket, and Nibbles lifted her off her feet a few times trying to dislodge her. Lilly simply picked up the bucket with her head and ran off with it, which worked great except she couldn't see! She ran into the side of the house and lost half the grain there, but Nibbles was forced to eat what spilled because Lilly simply wouldn't let Nibbles into the bucket. Nibbles was extremely put out until she discovered that biting Lilly's ears did the trick. Phil and I were laughing too hard at their antics to interfere. Lilly may get beat up, but she knows how to take it and she will stand her ground when the stakes are high!


----------



## Taffy

You find the prettiest color goats! I'm looking forward to hearing about Lilly's adventures!


----------



## Nanno

Yes, we're very picky about goat color, and since we're in no rush to expand our herd we can afford to wait till the right goat comes along.

I'm glad you guys enjoy my thread. Sometimes I feel a bit narcissistic posting all these photos of my own goats, so I'm glad to hear that this thread is not entirely self-serving. My goats make me so happy it's hard not to share. 

View attachment 1189


----------



## Nanno

Lilly loves to help out around the house. Today I was vacuuming windowsills and washing windows. I'm amazed at how calm she is. I turned on the vacuum while she was hanging her head in the window and she didn't even flinch. 
View attachment 1190


Lilly spent the afternoon with me on the front porch while I washed windows. She is always mildly interested in whatever I'm doing, but unlike Nibbles and Cuzco, she stays out of the way and out of trouble. I thought for sure I'd have to guard the water bucket, the rags in my back pockets, the squeegees. But no, she was content just to follow me around and not interfere.

Lilly is a very talkative little thing. She's quiet when she's by herself or with the other goats, but she keeps up a running commentary whenever there are people around. She's not loud or fussy, just conversational. She's the caprine equivalent of Anne of Green Gables. :lol:


----------



## idahonancy

Never stop writing this is my favorite thread line and can honestly say I have read them all from December 2008
to today. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## Taffy

I agree with IdahoNancy! This is my favorite post on the list! Always entertaining. :lol:


----------



## Nanno

I'm so glad people enjoy this thread! I think some of ya'll should do threads about your own goats so it's not all one-sided. 

I can't get over how sweet Lilly is. I never felt this bad for Nibbles when Cuzco was mean to her because Nibbles is a scrappy, rough-n-tumble little thing who seems to enjoy a bit of fisticuffs, even if she loses. And let's face it--Nibbles regularly asked for a beating. Lilly tries to stay out of everyone's way and still gets pummeled. Nibbles is starting to be a teensy bit nicer to her, but Cuzco pounds Lilly (and I mean HARD) at every opportunity. I'm sure the poor goat is black and blue under all the fur. At least she's faster and more nimble than Cuzco, so most of the time she can get out of his way before he reaches her. 
View attachment 1191


As for me, I'm learning the art of managing three goats on walks. Cuzco knows he's not to pound anyone if there are people nearby, and he's really very good about it. If he starts to turn and give Lilly the ol' stinkeye, all I have to do is say his name in a menacing fashion and he immediately backs off. Nibbles is still learning. She'll usually be good, but every now and then if Nibbles and Lilly have been walking side-by-side for too long, Nibbles can't resist the urge to suddenly haul off and pound Lilly (usually right into my legs) for no apparent reason. That's when Nibbles gets a spanking. But those spankings are happening less often now, and usually I just have to say Nibbles' name gruffly when I see that head start to tilt.

View attachment 1192


We haven't even had Lilly one week and already we're teaching her all of Nibbles' bad habits... er... tricks. Yesterday I got them to do some synchronized dancing. 
View attachment 1193


----------



## Rockytopsis

Adorable, just adorable, and no do not stop filling us in please.
Nancy


----------



## TDG-Farms

LOL I got something for you and or anyone else to try. Take a powerful flash light (i use a 1 million candle spot light) and on a dark night shine it almost straight up, back and forth in the air over the goaties heads. I do it when standing outside their pens. Its freaking hilarious! Some will stand to reach the light, others will follow the light with their heads and some will start to sway their heads to their own beat... lol


----------



## Nanno

Haha! I'll have to try that trick with the flashlight sometime!

This is Nibbles' favorite spot to greet the sun in the morning:
View attachment 1194


----------



## Nanno

This is what happens when Lilly tries to pilfer Cuzco's dinner. 
View attachment 1195


She's got nerve, that little goat. She'll actually dive her head into Cuzco's bucket and swipe a few mouthfuls before he can get her out. Often the grain goes flying in the process. She even challenges my mean gelding, Skokie, for his grain. Even Cuzco doesn't mess with Skokie!

I made a video called "Mayhem at the Hassey Goat Farm". I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Taffy

I have a feeling Lilly is going to end up winning the food fight with Nibbles. She's one persistent goat! Cusco looks like he's always going to be the boss though. :lol:


----------



## Rockytopsis

Well I think the two of them have met their match in Lilly,  Loved the video. 
Nancy


----------



## Nanno

Gah! I'm getting behind with all the holiday festivities these days! I've got more photos than I can post and I don't know which ones to start with!

I guess I'll start with the ones Phil took of Lilly and I on the porch this morning because they are by far the cutest. Lilly is a true "snuggle-bunny" goat like what you mentioned a few pages back, Rockytopsis. Cuzco has never liked close contact--he's much too noble to be fawned upon by the unwashed masses. We must worship from a respectful distance. Nibbles is always on the go and won't let me hold her for more than about ten seconds before she starts squirming and pulling away. There's always something more interesting (or more tasty) _over there_. But Lilly climbs into my lap and will lay there until my legs fall asleep. She is in love with people and can't think of a better way to spend her time than in someone's embrace.

View attachment 1203

View attachment 1204

View attachment 1205

View attachment 1206


----------



## Taffy

I'm in love................. :lol: Lilly is adorable. I love goatie cuddles.


----------



## Nanno

We finally had good weather for Christmas-treeing! I mean, you can't very well go and cut down a Christmas tree in shorts and sandals, which is what I was wearing last week.

Nibbles picked it out.
View attachment 1211


All the goats helped bring it out of the woods.
View attachment 1212


And Jet hauled it up to the house. 
View attachment 1213

We thought about making Cuzco pull the tree home, but this was a really heavy tree (two trees coming out of one stump), and it's a pretty steep climb to the house. Phil and I together were having a hard time hauling it. At his age and with him still coughing during heavy exercise ever since the coyote incident, we decided it would be best to give Cuzco a break. Jet is always eager to do something... _anything_ that involves people.


----------



## idahonancy

My boys would have had that tree eaten to a stump by the time it got home. I can only imagine the battle of defending the tree as I was hauling it up a hill with 600 lbs of goats attached to it. They love all kinds of Christmas trees.


----------



## Rockytopsis

As always love the pictures, the only problem is that though my goats are friendly I dont have a snuggle bunny and now I have snuggle bunny envy :lol: 

Yup on the tree never making it to the house with my mob following and munching down from behind. 

We had an pine tree that was leaning very badly over the fence so DH cut it down and my goaties were eating it as I was trying to pile the branches up. A time or two I flipped a branch on the pile which had a goat in the middle. They ate their way out.

Nancy


----------



## Nanno

Yeah, our tree might not have survived the goats either if it weren't for my horse, Skokie. He came down with Jet and chased all the goats away. I thought he might trample our poor tree in the process, but we threw snowballs at him when he got too close.

Nibbles really got involved in the whole tree-picking process.  
View attachment 1214


----------



## TDG-Farms

Pretty sure my goats woulda bum rushed the horse and eaten the tree. We get around 100 or so Christmas trees that dont sell from the Rite Aid stores in our area every year. Our goats know exactly how to assassinate a Christmas tree in the most gruesome manner and nothing can stand in their way!


----------



## feederseaters

Just becareful of the "parking lot" trees. They are cut early tend to dry out and become a fire hazard. A lot of Xmas tree distributors have taken to using a spray on or systemic style flame retardant on the "lot" trees to keep their trees from setting ablaze.


----------



## Nanno

HA! _No one_ bum-rushes Skokie! That horse is a goat killer. But since he's also a bear killer, we keep him around for predator control. :twisted:

Cuzco is finally old enough to start growing a beard! If you look carefully you can just see the whiskers fluttering under his jaw. At nearly eleven years old, it's about time he started getting some facial hair! He's probably been feeling embarrassed because Nibbles and Lilly are starting to grow beards and he's never had one. It's shameful when the man of the house has less facial hair than the ladies! 
View attachment 1216


Love the shadow on the floor. The deck is blocked off most of the time nowadays, but sometimes I leave the little goats in their pen a little longer in the mornings so Cuzco can still have his porch time. 
View attachment 1217


Finally, Phil made a music video yesterday for a contest. The track is one he made with my brother back in 2006, so they were way ahead of their time with the whole "Celtic fiddle techno" genre (which is just now starting to get popular). Anyway, the video features goats listening to Phil play the viola, so I thought you guys might appreciate it.


----------



## Rex

Now THAT was AWESOME!!! The entire family came in when they heard it and I had to play it over several times. He needs to come to the Rendezvous and play for us!


----------



## Taffy

Phil is talented and the goats are fortunate to have a front row seat!


----------



## imported_ashley

WOW!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!  You have beautiful goats!! Great music video!!


----------



## Nanno

Glad ya'll like the music! Whenever Phil plays his fiddle at the campfire, Cuzco always drops whatever he's doing and comes over to stand in the front row and watch and listen. In over ten years that goat has never gotten bored of Phil's fiddling. I love how he tracks Phil's bow hand with his nose.

In other news, the Ludum Dare 48-hour game jam just named "goats" as the bonus theme for this weekend's competition: 
http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ld-25-th ... nd-0-of-5/

Goats beat out the classic internet meme "kittens" by 1 point! And yep, that's Nibbles in the voting photos, and Cuzco's classic mugshot is the in the bonus point symbol. I think Phil is determined to make goats the next big internet craze.

And since we can't have the top page of a "glamour shots" thread without a photo, here's one of Phil and his girls: 
View attachment 1225


----------



## Nanno

We've been having some riotous times with these little goats lately. So many of our treat-feeding sessions end up with one goat on top of the other as they both scramble reach the peanuts.

View attachment 1226


The other day, Cuzco caught Lilly in his shed and tried to pummel her into pulp. He wouldn't let her out, but pinned her to the wall and tried to flatten her. Good thing for her he's so tall! She ducked down and darted right between his front legs, causing Cuzco to lose his balance and fall right on top of her. Lilly never skipped a beat and kept right on running, spinning Cuzco around with her as she exited the door. The look of absolute shock on Cuzco's face as he rode that tiny goat halfway across the patio with his knees dragging behind him was priceless!

Nibbles is too fat and gets only a handful of grain while Lilly needs a bit of feeding up. So of course Nibbles tries to help Lilly finish her portion. But despite the fact that Nibbles is dominant, this feat is not easily accomplished with a goat as greedy and determined as Lilly. Last night was the best. Lilly's head was glued to the bottom of her bucket as usual, so Nibbles rammed her with all the determination in her sturdy little body. But instead of just lifting Lilly's hind end and shoving it over as she usually does, Nibbles kept going. Since Lilly's head was glued to the bucket, it worked like a pivot and Lilly's feet never touched the ground as she got helicoptered around a full 360 degrees. But Lilly also didn't lose a single precious grain, and Nibbles was foiled again!


----------



## idahonancy

Both those stories are a hoot. It must be a bit of a zoo some days. We are all hiding from a blizzard today. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## Nanno

So we got Nibbles bred the other day to a Nubian buck. Yeah, yeah, I know. We have this wonderful little Alpine doe with a beautiful pedigree and what do we do? We breed her to a Nubian even though practically everyone says Nubians and Nubian crosses are loud and lazy and stupid. Well, Cuzco says differently! And since he's getting old and we want a replacement, we're going to try our hand at making more Alpine/Nubian crosses and see if we can get more outstanding goats like Cuzco, who is quiet, hard-working, intelligent, and drop-dead gorgeous.

But Nibbles' encounter with the buck left her very pungent indeed. It being December, we gave her a bath in our upstairs tub (I'll post some video footage of that sometime for anyone who wants a good laugh), and then I let her hang out with me in the basement next to the wood stove (and on the couch!) for about an hour while she dried off. 
View attachment 1228


Oh, and I got a wild ride on Cuzco yesterday. I was doling out treats and Cuzco was standing in front of me eating some fallen tidbits when he suddenly charged after Lilly, who was behind me. He ran right between my legs, lifted me straight off the ground, and then panicked when he realized I was on his back. He ran about 30 feet to his shed with me lying on my belly, arms wrapped around him like some huge backwards mutton buster! I thought he was going to scrape me off on shed door, but in his mad dash he missed the turn and ran head first into a concrete retaining wall where I fell off in a hysterically laughing heap.

Cuzco almost never chases the other goats when Phil or I are present because he knows he'll get in big trouble, but I guess he forgot his manners yesterday. He sometimes gets very cranky when Nibbles is in heat, and this time she came home smelling like buck, so Cuzco was particularly on edge for those two odiferous days. I was stupid and forgot he was in a mood, and he was stupid and forgot he's supposed to suppress his urges when there are people present. Thankfully no harm was done and I've got one more funny story under my belt. I just wish there had been a video camera present!


----------



## idahonancy

When 2 of my boys were 4 months old they carried me on their backs. They were use to walking between my knees. One day they both decided they wanted to be between my knees at the same time. They approached from the front and got stuck. Both of them tried to push through. As I fell forward I was on their backs laughing my head off because I could not figure out how to get off. They stood very still side by side floating me until I figured out how to rolled off onto the ground. It was funny feeling to be falling, stopped 1/2 way, and not hit the ground.


----------



## Nanno

Aw, that's funny, Idahonancy!

So, since I have no photos for today, I figure I might as well post the video Phil and I made with Nibbles in the bathtub. It probably won't make much sense to anyone here since it's about a videogame, but Nibbles is always cute to look at. 






My favorite YouTube comment: "I love goat."


----------



## feederseaters

:lol: I LOVE IT! 

I had to bathe and blowdry my goat Birch for weeks in the middle of the winter last year because of a ringworm outbreak. Poor boy almost went bald but, like Nibbles....he seemed to like all the fawning over him.


----------



## feederseaters

[youtube:2whe9bkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFbFM9DGSTI[/youtube:2whe9bkk]

This is Birch getting his daily (ringworm) spa treatment.


----------



## Charlie Horse

So is that your son or relative's project or something? Galcon2? Put the goat vid on the kickstarter page. People love animals.

That goat-- she's so well behaved! I wonder what mine would think of a bath. Tina, my old Saanan hated it but didn't fight it too much. She was white, so she looked very nice after a bath. None of my others have ever had a bath, but its been so cold lately that they've been peeing in their goat house rather than go out to do it. They all smell a bit goatish. They need a bath.


----------



## Nanno

Galcon 2 is my husband's project. He made Galcon in 2006, then ported to the iPhone in 2008, where he beat out the big developers by having the first multi-player game to the iPhone market. But it's been a few years since then, and it's time for a new version. Phil is running a Kickstarter project in part to see how much interest is out there before he takes a lot of time coding it.

I've found that as long as I use warm water, the goats really don't mind getting bathed. In fact, Cuzco loves eating the suds. Nibbles was pretty well behaved for most of this video, but we do have a few bloopers which we're going to compile in the next few days, along with bloopers from some of the other videos we made. We made a pretty funny teaser trailer back in November before launching the Kickstarter project that involved gluing a horn to my horse's head. Good thing Jet is very patient about this sort of thing!






Oh, and Feederseaters, Cuzco LOVES the blow dryer! It's his favorite part of getting a bath every spring. Looks like your fella loves it too.


----------



## Nanno

So, our lives have been pretty much taken up by this Kickstarter project for the last few weeks. It finally ended last Monday, and I have to say that our goaties helped make this thing successful. Phil did a fireside chat with Lilly a couple of days before the end, and suddenly everyone was throwing money at his project. Go Lilly!






Best comment on this video: _"What kind of dog is that?"_

New best comment on Nibbles' bath video: _"You are washing a goat. Take all my money!"_

:lol:


----------



## Taffy

Lilly look so content! She barely moved! What a wonderful life she has!


----------



## Nanno

Nibbles and Lilly both love this little "Dogloo". I'm going to search Craigslist and see if I can get a few more of these things used. They'll be perfect for babies. 
View attachment 1242


I was disappointed that Nibbles came into heat again the other day, so we took her up to get bred again.

Cuzco is going to be one cranky old fart when baby goats take over his life!


----------



## Nanno

I haven't posted any photos in quite some time, but I took a ton of them today so now I don't quite know where to start. Maybe it's time to get back to the basics. After all, whose thread is this anyway? I took a bunch of shots of Cuzco as he was lounging in one of his favorite spots. He always looks like such a monarch, sitting up there on his hilltop, surveying his domain with a critical eye. I tried several times to get him to look at me, but I was clearly not important enough to deserve so much as a cursory glance. I call this collection "Portrait of an Old Goat".

View attachment 1245

View attachment 1246

View attachment 1247

View attachment 1248

View attachment 1249

View attachment 1250


----------



## TDG-Farms

and whats the song that popped into my head? Its a one eyed, one horned, flying purple people eater... hehe


----------



## Nanno

Well then, Dave, this video is for you! 
http://vimeo.com/7789950

I posted it somewhere on this site a long time ago, but that was before you joined. I made this in 2009 when my colt, Skokie, was about 2 months old.

I had some heart-to-heart talks with Cuzco a couple of years later when he would come in from the pasture on three legs and with chunks torn out of his hide: "You know, Cuzco, the problem with making enemies of a baby horse is that one day he will bigger. MUCH bigger. And you'll wish you'd made friends when you had the opportunity."

I was really afraid Cuzco might not survive Skokie's 2-year-old phase, but I can't say he didn't ask for it. Skokie tried really hard to befriend Cuzco during that first year, but he was soundly rebuffed at every turn.

"Well Cuzco, what goes around comes around."


----------



## Nanno

We had pumpkin pancakes at Thanksgiving, and they were very yummy. But I forgot to use up the left-over pumpkin and didn't find it till sometime after Christmas (eeeewwww!). Nibbles thought the fuzzy green stuff on top looked festive.

But it wasn't as festive as the end of her greedy little nose. 
View attachment 1267

View attachment 1265

View attachment 1266


Lilly wanted some moldy pumpkin for her nose too, but this is where it ended up instead, thanks to Nibbles' habit of biting Lilly's ears whenever there is a confrontation over food. 
View attachment 1264


----------



## Nanno

It's time to talk about Lilly, the class clown. This little sweetheart has wormed her way into my affections in ways I never thought a goat could do. While she'll probably never win any awards for impressive size or conformation, if she were human she would be the envy of every woman in America. This would be the girl we'd all hate because she could down three cheeseburgers and half a pizza every day and still fit in size 2 jeans. 
View attachment 1269

Even though Lilly gets three all-you-can eat meals of grain a day and 24-hour access to hay, she stays thin as a rail. Yet I'm convinced she's not unhealthy because she's been thoroughly wormed and I've never seen a brighter eye or a springier step. She doesn't walk anywhere--she runs. No, more correctly, she streaks. She's our "Flash Gordon" goat who is here one second and 100 yards away the next. Be it the house or the truck, no door is safe. Any time one opens even a crack, Lilly is already jumping on it, even if she was on the other side of the yard before you blinked. If I were in the racing goat business, Lilly would be my prize filly. Lilly has also been honing her Ninja skills. She has a habit of running up the wall of the house and doing backflips off it. I wonder if Phil has been letting her watch Kung Fu movies?

But while she is a little ball of energy most of the time, Lilly also loves the quiet moments. If I'm chopping firewood and I sit down on a stump for a few minutes' break, Lilly is in my lap with her head on my chest before I'm even settled. And she would likely stay there for hours if I let her. She's a pure sweetheart, no two ways about it. 
View attachment 1270


----------



## Nanno

Nibbles got bred last month, which she was very excited about... more excited than the buck. He was a laid-back kinda guy and she started swatting at him and biting his ears when he wouldn't get down to business right away. This is the fella we bred her to. 
View attachment 1275

He's about 18 months old, and the only thing I'm not sure I cared for were his small feet and long pasterns. But I think his feet just haven't caught up to him yet. Colts usually go through a stage after a growth spurt where they look like they've got teacup feet until the slower-growing hooves finally catch up to the rest of them. Hopefully that's the case here. Even if it's not, Nibbles has very nice feet and really short pasterns so maybe she'll balance him out. Ain't nobody perfect!

Nibbles made a scene at the gas station on the way to the breeding. She decided to jump from the roof of her igloo to the roof of my truck. 
View attachment 1276

Then she pulled a rude face at me when I tried to get her to come down. 
View attachment 1277

Eventually, after a good bit of coaxing and wheedling, she slid down the windshield onto the hood where I could reach her. Nibbles was disappointed when I moved the igloo further back to where she could no longer use it as a springboard to higher places.


----------



## idahonancy

The buck has great color and if he has an easy going temperament that is darn near perfect.


----------



## Bob Jones

When I first got my goats I had old cars in the pen that they could play on... Well, actually I put the goats on the back lot where I had old cars. But they were happy to climb and jump on them all day. 

I realized this was not a good idea the first time I let them out of the minivan in the parking lot at the trail head.

In situations like that you rely on your experience as the parent of teenagers. "Who do they belong to?" ... "I have no idea."

The problem is that they follow you down the trail even if they are not on leads.... So you yell "Help.. I am being attacked by a herd of wild mountain goats"while you run off down the trail.


----------



## Nanno

It's a good time of year to post pictures of goats in coats! Nibbles loves to wear a blanket and she always keeps hers neat and clean and properly in place.
View attachment 1305


Lilly has a very different opinion of blankets. Here is a rare shot where it's still on properly. Usually by morning she has at least one leg through the neck hole or no blanket at all, and she somehow always manages to pee on it even if it's still on. She's managed to open or tear off most of the buckles at one time or another. Good thing I know how to sew! 
View attachment 1306


Cuzco is picky about coats, but he loves this one and keeps it neat accordingly. 
View attachment 1307


Cuzco was not always so good to his blankets. There's hope for Lilly yet! 
View attachment 1308

View attachment 1309


----------



## TDG-Farms

Looks like a giant goat moth got to that red coat


----------



## ryorkies

Nanno: The photos are there for me. They are really big. So I got up close and personal with Cusco.
LOL 
Just wanted you to know what I was seeing. And kick this thread to the top.


----------



## Taffy

*Yahoo! Cuzco is back!*

I am so happy to see Cuzco and his friend's are back on the Forum! I've missed his stories and photos.


----------



## Nanno

ryorkies said:


> Nanno: The photos are there for me. They are really big. So I got up close and personal with Cusco.
> LOL
> Just wanted you to know what I was seeing. And kick this thread to the top.


Yeah, I've alerted Austin to the problem and he says they're trying to get the image-resizer working properly.

Isn't it just like Cuzco to be the most high maintenance goat around this place! He wouldn't dream of allowing even an update to his online presence to be smooth and simple! He just has to set up some form of protest. And naturally he wants his pictures to be three times their proper size, just for effect. Well, no one ever listed "modesty" among Cuzco's virtues.

Show-off!


----------



## Taffy

And that's why we love Cuzco so much - he is a show off and knows he's awesome. That goat's got attitude!


----------



## Nanno

Yay! My images have been re-sized! 

We got two feet of snow on March 9 and Lilly was very helpful. She got right down to work and shoveled the walkway for us!


----------



## joecool911

Cute. Looks more like to me that she's bored and doesn't want to get her feet in the snow.


----------



## TDG-Farms

we call that "helping" here. You cant leave a tool leaned up against anything and expect it not to be on the ground with in 60 seconds


----------



## Nanno

Actually, that tool was never leaned up against anything. It was already on the ground and Lilly picked it up and started "shoveling". That's when Phil ran in and grabbed the camera.


----------



## idahonancy

My boys love a good rubber trash can, the 45 gallon one. They will butt that thing a mile. The wheel barrel is another tool that never stays put. After they push it over they look at you like they are so innocent and wait for you to stand it back up. I have to put them in the barn if I bring the wheel barrel in the yard. I'm half tempted to drill a hole in the bottom of the trash can and tie it up in a tree like a tether ball. Just not sure what the neighbors will think.


----------



## Nanno

It's that time of year when I wax nostalgic about my college days, and this year is particularly significant because it is the 10th anniversary of my graduation. I graduated from Houghton College on May 12, 2003. Cuzco was in attendance at that proud event and had the honor of displaying my tassel. Actually, he spent more time trying to eat it than show it off, but he wore it well in any case. We even shook hands with President Chamberlain, who loved goats. He grew up milking his nanny goat every morning because he was allergic to cow's milk, so he approved of Cuzco's attendance at my ceremony.


----------



## Krahm

I'm new to the message board, this is my first post. I've been checking out old threads and snooping around. I just spent all morning reading this one from beginning to end. I love Cuzco and his family & friends! I'm glad I'm not the only one who takes lots of pictures of their critters (horses, dogs, bunnies & goats). Since I got my two goats on Easter, there has been so many pictures of them posted that I am sure my facebook friends are sick of them 

Hercules and Dale: hiking companions, in training to be pack goats.


----------



## Nanno

I'm glad you enjoyed my shameless display of over-the-top goat adoration. 

You have some lovely goats yourself. Maybe you should start a thread for them too. We could always use more goat photos around here!


----------



## Nanno

Lilly the rubber-necked owl goat really gets into her brushing time.


----------



## Nanno

It's time for Cuzco's annual spring cleaning. Look at that scruffy winter coat! Time for that hot, itchy, ratty old thing to go! 
View attachment 1385


Cuzco generally seems to enjoy the clippers and willingly stands still for most of this rather tedious process. This is good because we've never owned a stanchion.
View attachment 1386


But then, who needs a stanchion when Nanno is so good at the leg-lock technique? The back end is the hardest. That's where the hair is longer and more matted so the clippers yank and pull. And when the clippers yank and pull, Cuzco starts to yank and pull and that's my cue to grab a hind leg and make him stand still anyway. Poor goat--I do my best to be gentle.
View attachment 1387


All done clipping, and what a handsome fella he is under all that winter scruff! 
View attachment 1388


----------



## Nanno

Now that the excess hair is gone, it's time to remove all that flaky skin and stubborn dirt. As much as Cuzco hates to be squirted with water, he has no idea how good he has it. We have a hot water tap outside!! Now how many goats in the world have _that_ particular luxury??
View attachment 1389


Rub-a-dub-dub, we could use a tub. This is the part Cuzco loves best, as you can see by his expression. Just like a massage. 
View attachment 1390


Toweling off is pretty nice too. 
View attachment 1391


The finished product: Cool and dapper and ready to conquer the summer!
View attachment 1392


----------



## TDG-Farms

that is one handsome boy!


----------



## Nanno

IT'S A GIRL!!

Lilly had a single, big, beautiful baby girl this evening. We haven't named her yet, but she's a real cutie. She's got a very Nubian face but with a straighter profile, small airplane ears with Nubian spots, a very long body and super-long legs with perfect Alpine cou clair coloring.

View attachment 1398


Phil says Lilly was in labor most of the afternoon, but she didn't really get down to work until I came in from the field. She started hard labor within 15 minutes of me going in to sit with her. I think she was waiting for help, just as I figured she'd do. Lilly is my needy child.

View attachment 1399


Phil had to be somewhere at 7:00, so he left at 6:45, wondering how long it would be until the baby came.

View attachment 1400


Well, the bubble came as Phil was literally backing out of the driveway. And there were two feet followed by an enormous head before he'd gotten to the end of it of the dirt road.

View attachment 1401


That big Nubian head was a pain to get out, but I was prepared for the purple tongue hanging out (that about panicked me the first time I delivered a foal!). I stuck a finger in its mouth and felt a tongue reflex, so I knew it was ok. Lilly stood up and gave a push while I grabbed those feet and gave a pull, and out she came! A beautiful baby girl!

View attachment 1402


And boy was she strong! She was up and nursing long before Lilly stood up. Lilly is a very attentive mother and she has a beautiful big udder with enough milk for five babies. It's a happy night in the Hassey household. 

View attachment 1403


----------



## Charlie Horse

Super cute. What great color. I never knew that alpine colors had actual names. Awesome! I guess I have one of each of the main color patterns in my herd.

So you probably actually wanted a male for packing. Are you going to consider keeping this one even so? I have a couple females and I'll be using them on the trail until I finally decide to breed them. No rush. One of them is not that well suited for packing, but she'll get to just tag along for fun, I think.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Oh Nanno, that face is adorable  Grats!


----------



## Nanno

Yesterday we let Lilly and her baby out to play in the green grass and the sunshine. 
View attachment 1404


We named the kid Petunia after Phil's dearly departed Grandmother, whose name was Eunice and was fondly nicknamed "Petunia" or "Euni Petuni". But I sappily call her "Pretty Pet" most of the time. 

The photos don't do justice, but she's got the most ridiculous long legs I've ever seen on a baby goat. She looks more like a baby horse! She's still a bit wobbly on the back ones but she's improving rapidly and was jumping around like a cricket this morning after I helped her get something to eat. Poor Lilly has so much milk for just one baby that she's a bit too tight in the udder and sometimes doesn't want to stand while little Pet nurses, and this morning she tried to kick her away (especially from the left side). Other than this slight nursing glitch (which is not really her fault), Lilly has been an excellent and attentive mother. I milked her down just a little bit yesterday morning and last night and that seemed to help. This morning was also the first time Petunia was able to nurse without inhaling half her breakfast. She was wheezing, sneezing, and coughing after every meal yesterday.


----------



## TDG-Farms

lol I hope you are ready to become da baby  Might I suggest making mozzarella as a way to use up the mass amount of milk you will now have  That or find someone with a pig!


----------



## Nanno

I've been very reflective these past few days and it's been hard to hold back tears remembering pain and tears of joy and thankfulness at these moments. One year ago today I found Cuzco after two frantic days of searching and two miserable nights of wondering. He'd been chased off by coyotes during the night and I was hoping simply to find his carcass so I could have closure. But he was alive! He was far from home, battered, torn, and exhausted, but he was very much alive and soooo ready to come home. He's never fully recovered from that incident and has been an "old goat" in many ways ever since. But he's happy and whole and he still loves life (even if he has to take it at a somewhat slower pace these days). God is good.

Here's to Cuzco! 
View attachment 1409


----------



## idahonancy

He is a lovely old goat.


----------



## Nanno

Ah... the end of a perfect "goat day". I have spent the last week combing our property and pulling up those horrid little ankle-grabbers that Phil and I call "sock burrs", and today the goats came with me--all four of them. They don't generally think much of the sock burr plants, but when I'm picking them, they think they must be delicious. Nibbles and Lilly kept grabbing mouthfuls out of the trash can I was filling up, and I kept trying to shoo them away to eat the ones I hadn't picked yet. That would have been far more helpful! Cuzco was certain there must be something tastier than burrs in the trash can because he started rooting down into it like a kid looking for the toy in the cereal box. Petunia learned about cactuses and I spent some time pulling spines out of her nose and legs.

And then there was Nibbles... Nibbles, Nibbles, Nibbles. That wily goat was the worst when it came to pillaging the weed bin. But my afternoon really took an interesting turn when I heard her rummaging behind my back, and just as I was about to turn around and reprimand her, she walked up behind me and dumped a whole load of burrs down the back of my pants. You should have heard me whoop! I spent the rest of the afternoon picking burrs out of my underwear. I never did succeed in removing all of them. It was an itchy day. I keep telling myself that I will never again let goats help me with any project! But then I can't help myself and I allow the entertainment factor to outweigh all practical concerns.

After we got back to the house, I brought Petunia up on the porch with me where we enjoyed the swings.

View attachment 1410


Phil was gone for the evening, so I had a friend over to watch a movie. She brought a 10-day-old Nigerian Dwarf buckling with her, so I brought Petunia up and we both sat with baby goats on our laps watching "Artois the Goat." It was a good "goat day."


----------



## Nanno

Petunia just keeps getting cuter and cuter. And she's bouncing all over the place and getting more fun to play with lately. 
View attachment 1416


She also enjoys helping me milk. 
View attachment 1417


Nibbles is a barge these days. If she only has one baby in there, she's going on a diet immediately after she kids!
View attachment 1418


I've got the Linds on my mind a lot lately. Jennifer Lind of Rae's Majestic Nubians is the girl who owns Petunia's daddy, and she lives right in the middle of the evacuation zone in that Black Forest fire that's raging right now. I hope she got all her animals out in time. With so many homes burned, it's hard to imagine hers survived.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Ah I know that look! Petunia's thinking "WTH??? What do you think you're doing with my milk???"


----------



## idahonancy

Now those are some respectable airplane ears. Cuzo is going to get jealous. I hope your friend is doing ok. It is going to be a difficult fire summer.


----------



## Nanno

Well, Phil and I must know our goats pretty well. Just as we predicted, Lilly needed someone to hold her hand through kidding, giving us ample warning for several days beforehand, then going into mild labor for most of the afternoon until I sat down with her. Then as soon as she knew I was going to stay, she started hard labor within 15 minutes.

Nibbles, on the other hand, was just the opposite, exactly as we foresaw. She dropped an enormous doe-ling today, and she did it all by her lonesome, two days early, with no warning and no fuss. She'd been spending a lot of time under our front deck, and yesterday we heard her pawing and nesting and talking to herself down there. So I attempted to block the area off, but a rainstorm prevented me from finishing the job. I thought I still had time to do it today because Nibbles just didn't look ready yet. Still, she was spending an awful lot of time under that porch and I heard her chuckling to herself again this afternoon. I couldn't get her to come out, though, so I figured I'd wait and block the entrance after she came out for evening feed.

I left Nibbles alone and went out to mow grass, and when I went back to check on her a couple of hours later I saw something that wasn't Nibbles squirming around in the gloom! I crawled back there and was met with what I thought was an enormous buckling already the size of week-old Petunia that was dried off, standing, and nursing vigorously. I grabbed a towel, wrapped him in it, and had to crawl almost forty feet through the dirt to get out of that cave, trying the whole time not to fall and crush baby, who was bawling and struggling furiously. I looked down at the chunky body with the heavy legs and broad forehead and hollered to Phil that we had a bouncing baby boy! Then I went to dunk that filthy, dust-covered navel in iodine, looked at the belly and under the tail and realized he was actually a she! (Sorry girl--my bad.)

Anyway, here she is! We haven't named her yet. Boy is she a chunk!
View attachment 1419


View attachment 1420


View attachment 1421


View attachment 1422


I hope her hind legs straighten out. Right now she's pretty weak in the hind end and her pasterns are knuckled over the front. Especially the left one, which, as you can see in the photos, she can't properly walk on at all. But she's strong enough to stand up and nurse in spite of the crooked legs. Do any of ya'll have experience with crooked-legged kids? Do they usually straighten out ok? I know that foals can have ridiculously crooked legs that they can hardly walk on when born, but that straighten out beautifully within a few days. Are goats the same way? I sure hope so!


----------



## TDG-Farms

They will straighten in a week or so. But some Bo-Se and a vit D would go along way in helping  Beautiful lil girl though


----------



## Nanno

Well, I'm not sure if it's official yet, but we've been calling the new little one "Nubbin". Perhaps not so suited to such a big girl, but it sounds so well with "Nibbles". I don't have any new photos since mostly she's spent the last few days sleeping in the shed. Today she was out a lot more and is starting to bounce around like a proper goatling, but I was too busy to play with her. 

I didn't get any BoSe, but I got some Selenium/Vitamin E gel that is supposed to be just as good. Her hind end is much stronger, and her feet are starting to look normal instead of knuckled under. She still wobbles a lot in the back end when she walks, and her feet splay out easily, but she's hopping around and running, so I think she's going to be just fine. I have to remember she came a couple days early and had some catching up to do. 

It's amazing how the goats' personalities have all changed with the coming of babies. I never knew Lilly could be so aggressive and even downright mean, and I never new Nibbles could ever be so subdued. At first Lilly was worried whenever Nubbin bawled and would come running even though it wasn't her baby. A day later she had realized it wasn't her baby and she started being mean to her whenever Nibbles wasn't around. I've had to rescue poor Nubbin from Lilly's head-butting and ear-biting on a couple of occasions when Nibbles has been in the stanchion. Nibbles, on the other hand, has taken a back seat to Lilly in the pecking order. Yesterday I was encouraging Nubbin to drink from the less popular side of the udder when Lilly came out of nowhere and savagely t-boned Nibbles and about knocked her off her feet. This is such an enormous change from just a month ago that it's hard to believe they are the same goats. 

Lilly is starting to get impatient with milking lately too. Once she's finished her grain, that's it. She's done with milking and she spends the entire rest of the time kicking savagely. I'm pretty sure I'm not hurting her. I think she's just bored and feeling dominant, and this is her way of asserting herself. She's also run past me into the house twice in the last two days, which she has never ever done before. Cuzco hates Lilly more than ever. He's been going out of his way to butt her, chase her, harass, and terrify her any time they have to share the same space (like during feeding time). Any time he doesn't have to be near her, he stays as far away from her as he can and makes sure she doesn't dare come near him. I think he's as annoyed with Lilly's recent "attitude" as much as I am. The weird thing is that Lilly is hanging around Cuzco more, like she's trying to replace Nibbles as "Cuzco's girl," and Cuzco ain't havin' none of it! 

But other than his general annoyance at Lilly, Cuzco has been real good around the babies. He doesn't like them and avoids them as much as possible, but he has never offered to hurt them. He hasn't once tried to go in his shed since Petunia first adopted it. I was leery at first of letting all the goats be in one pen, but after letting them out under supervision for a few days, I decided it would be safe to leave them together all the time. Cuzco has his space in the plastic shed and no one dares come near it. As long as he has that refuge, he's content to let everyone else go where they please. Petunia learned quickly that Cuzco does not like to play and wisely leaves him alone. As long as she leaves him alone, he leaves her alone and everyone is happy. Now if Lilly would just settle down and stop playing the "diva mom," I think we will all get along very nicely. 

Oh, and Petunia has learned to jump on people. I can't go outside any more without feeling little hooves pattering all over my legs. She loves to be picked up. I thought jumping was just a bottle baby thing. I guess I was wrong. I figure she'll grow out of it eventually like Nibbles did, but it's cute in the meantime, as long as she hasn't been stepping in mud or other things one finds in goat pens.


----------



## rifleman

The jumping definitely isn't a bottle baby thing. My Kiko was a free range goat when I got him (four months old), so he was just about as far from a bottle baby as you can get. Of course he didn't start jumping until he started getting used to people when he was about six months old. Really glad I broke him of the habit since he's two years old now and pushing 200 pounds. I wouldn't count on a goat to grow out of it since I've seen plenty of adults that still do it because their owners thought it was cute when they were little.


----------



## Nanno

Well, seeing as Petunia is only two weeks old, I hardly think the jumping thing is a problem just yet. The babies jump on the older goats too until they get big enough that everyone gets tired of them and makes them quit. Nibbles and Lilly were both bottle babies and both jumped on people when they were little, but they pretty much quit by themselves with only a little encouragement once they got to be about 6-8 months old. Right now Petunia reminds me of a toddler reaching her hands towards the grown-ups' knees and saying "Up! Up!"

Phil had Petunia up in the office a few days ago and was watching YouTube videos with her. She was very enthralled by a dancing hot dog the first time, but lost interest at the next viewing. The Doritos goat commercial, however, held her interest for three watchings in a row. She baa-aa-ed every time. I got the third viewing on video, so she doesn't baa quite as loud, but you can just hear her at the end. Also, I love how Petunia licks her lips when she hears the chips crunching.
http://vimeo.com/68709698


----------



## Nanno

Petunia is starting the "try everything and see if it tastes good" phase. Clothes, she's discovered, are delicious! 
View attachment 1438


Phil has decided that every cultured goat must learn to waltz. 
View attachment 1439


Phil loves his goaties and his goaties love him too. 
View attachment 1440


Nibbles and Nubbin share a quiet moment. 
View attachment 1441


I brought the goatlings to play in the basement with me one day. Once they discovered the joys of bouncing on the couch, that was all they wanted to do! 
View attachment 1442


What a cutie! Nubbin definitely retains more of the Nubian look than Petunia. I thought that with Nibbles' dominant personality she would make sure her offspring looked just like her, or at least a little like her, but I was wrong. This one looks like Papa. 
View attachment 1443


----------



## Nanno

Well, we're back from the Rendy, and what a weekend it was! First of all, Cuzco would like to thank all his loyal fans for driving miles into the wilderness over bumpy dirt roads just to meet him. Second of all, he would like to apologize for making a scene at the campfire the first night. He knows perfectly well he should not have whacked Phil in the face with his horn no matter how cranky he was feeling.

Phil is doing much better. His irritation with Cuzco has subsided along with the bump on his forehead. However, I think he's decided that I should be the primary goat handler in crowded situations in the future. Cuzco seems to mostly be a one-person goat, and I'm usually that person when he's in an intense situation. Right before he whacked Phil, Cuzco had been entertaining the crowd with his repertoire of tricks, so Phil said he wasn't sure whether he had the best-behaved or worst-behaved goat at the Rendezvous.

In stark contrast to Cuzco's stand-offishness, Lilly had the time of her life making the rounds. I did not see that goat lie down once all weekend when there were people or goats to interact with. Wherever there was a crowd, Lilly was in the middle of it, and often as not Petunia was in somebody's lap. Lilly made friends with every person and picked a fight with about half the goats. She seemed to win most of them.

Nibbles spent most of her time hiding from a certain little boy who wanted nothing more than to play with her and Nubbin. She also liked to torment the young wethers that Dwite brought for the silent auction. They were smaller than her, so she took advantage of the situation--especially when they were tied up.

Nibbles was taken aback by Amelia Goat-hart's rather aggressive introduction. My goats and Herb's (Charlie Horse's) goats hung out a lot. Nibbles adopted Herb's trailer as her favorite hide-out spot, and Lilly fought, er... roughhoused with his goats the entire time. 
View attachment 1459


Cuzco enjoys the fruits of another goat's labor. He didn't dig this lovely dirt pit, but he laid claim and guarded it jealously. 
View attachment 1460


My babies loved this trailer, and Nubbin spent a good deal of time trying to pick a fight with her own reflection. "Watch out! I'm bigger than you!" 
View attachment 1461


Lilly, Victoria, and Amelia had some vicious knock-down, drag-out fights. Lilly usually won, even against two at once. It's because she has the udder and she's proud of it. 
View attachment 1462


Speaking of udders, I entertained romantic visions of supplying the camp's source of milk each morning. At home I've been getting a gallon a day out of these beauties from just one milking. At camp, it was a different story. I was thinking of starting a rodeo event: wild goat milking. Between flying feet, flying bucket, and flying dirt, I felt very fortunate that I was able to get one clean quart on the first morning. That was it. After that they were onto me and there was no more milk fit to drink. Oh well. Can't say we didn't try.


----------



## Nanno

This Rendy event deserves its own post. Cuzco did something I never thought he would do. He went for a swim! It was not even coerced. Phil and I went in for a dip and we turned around to see Cuzco following right after us! He came in up to his chest and then stopped, but with a little more coaxing he waded right out into the deep water and started swimming. I didn't have any treats or a leash, and of course we didn't have the camera. So we went back for all those things and started over.

Of course, once we had the camera, Cuzco didn't want to go in any more. Especially since Herb's dog Sasha had joined us and was now in the lake. 
View attachment 1464


"Come on in, Cuzco! The water's great!" (Actually, it was freezing!)
View attachment 1465


As soon as Sasha ran back onto the beach, Cuzco was more than willing to come into the water.

View attachment 1466


View attachment 1467


Into the deep water.
View attachment 1468


View attachment 1469


"Yeah, I'm awesome!"
View attachment 1470


Video proof that an old goat CAN learn new tricks!
http://vimeo.com/69599216


----------



## Nanno

It's been a while since I've had time to take photos, but last week I did grab a few. Cuzco made himself useful by helping me take stuff across the property so I could cut up a tree. I put chainsaw and oil in one side and gasoline in the other. I love that Cuzco seems to always be eager to do real work. He stood perfectly still while I loaded him down and was eager to follow me out across the property with his load. I tied him to a fence post while I worked, and he soon got used to the noise of the chainsaw and laid down to patiently wait and chew his cud and watch the grass grow. He's such a good goat. I wish he didn't have to get older. =(
View attachment 1487


Here's a photo of Nubbin doing what Nubbin does best. She's learned that when I come outside with the milk pail that she should get busy, and she promptly drains the entire right udder, even if she already ate half an hour ago. 
View attachment 1488


She's so soft and cuddly! I always want to just pick her up and snuggle her to my chest. 
View attachment 1489


Petunia is so big and heavy now that it's getting hard to pick her up. Phil and I are calling her the "fatling" because she's gotten to be such a chunk. I mean, with her long, lean, athletic build she doesn't look remotely fat, but she's obviously extremely well-fed nonetheless. I think she's going to grow into a gorgeous goat, with exactly the kind of conformation we're looking for. If she were a boy I'm convinced she would be a pack goat par excellence. I can't wait to show her and see how she does. She's going to be in recorded grades where there won't be much competition, but I have a feeling she'd show well against any goat regardless of breed. 
View attachment 1490


----------



## Nanno

Cuzco found a hose. 
View attachment 1521


It wasn't there yesterday.
View attachment 1522


There's only one thing to be done. 
View attachment 1523


Keep pulling it
View attachment 1524


Until it's mostly on the ground.
View attachment 1525


And you can lie down and grin with the self-satisfaction that only comes with a job well done. 
View attachment 1527


----------



## Nanno

Svelte Petunia struts her stuff. 
View attachment 1528


Fuzzball Nubbin shows off her Nubian adorableness. 
View attachment 1529


Petunia's batwing ears are out of control! 
View attachment 1531


Nubbin could easily win a stuffed animal look-alike contest. She's so fuzzy and cute I can never resist cuddling her every chance I get. 
View attachment 1532


I think we should start measuring Petunia by wingspan... er, earspan... rather than height. It would be a more accurate description of this goat!
View attachment 1533


Nubbin is just certain that the milk will flow if only she sucks these lug nuts hard enough.
View attachment 1534


----------



## Nanno

The goatlings stake out their territory, each in her own corner of the garage. 
View attachment 1538


Five minutes later, Petunia is getting lonely 
View attachment 1539


Five minutes more and Petunia has decided that a friend is better than an unchallenged claim on garage door real estate. She's also doing her best impression of a llama. 
View attachment 1540


Petunia likes to eat ants. First she stalks them.
View attachment 1541


Then she pounces on them. 
View attachment 1542


Yum, yum... ants. 
View attachment 1543


----------



## Nanno

Nibbles has nice back hair. I don't want to shave it for State Fair. Do you think they'll let me braid it down her back instead? 
View attachment 1544


Not the neatest job in the world, perhaps, but with a bit of gel and a little more time I could probably make this look extremely awesome!
View attachment 1545


----------



## Nanno

Petunia is darkening a little and there are roan spots coming out on her legs, neck and chest. Under the white hair, the underside of her throat, neck, and chest have the same pattern as Cuzco. I wonder if more hair will keep growing in darker on the dark skin? I know that her chest and throat will stay white since the skin there is pink. She's also showing a white strike on her right side. Her tri-colored face is reminding me more and more of how Cuzco looked as a baby, but of course Petunia will always be a lighter buckskin shade.
View attachment 1547


The babies got their 2nd CD/T shot today. Nubbin struggled and made my job difficult and made it hurt more for herself in the process. She bawled her head off. Poor little baby. I'm glad goats are so forgiving. We gave her some vanilla wafers and she immediately forgot all about it. I don't like making this sweet goatie cry! 
View attachment 1546


Everyone lounges on the cement pad in front of the garage. 
View attachment 1548


Except Lilly. Lilly eats like a machine. Good thing she has a high metabolism to accommodate her appetite! Nibbles can't get away with such gluttony without becoming obese and even bloated. 
View attachment 1549


----------



## idahonancy

I love the ears. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Nanno

I'm taking the goats to show at the Colorado State Fair, and I was so sad that I had to shave them, especially the babies. I'm not sure it made much difference for the sleek Petunia, but it made her front end darker and the white strike on her side stand out a lot more. 
View attachment 1595


Petunia's wings are as big as ever! 
View attachment 1593


I'm being swarmed!!
View attachment 1594


I was so sad when I had to shave Nubbins downy-soft coat. It felt like rabbit fur, and now all that's left is a little bottle-brush tail. 
View attachment 1596


Goat attack! AAAAHHHH!!!
View attachment 1597


"I'm a big goat! Milk me!" 
View attachment 1598


----------



## Charlie Horse

Mmmm. Nope I dont think I like the shaved look. They look so 'dairy'


----------



## Nanno

Well, it is a "dairy goat" show, after all!

We had a great time at the Colorado State Fair and even had time for a few (blurry) pictures. Cuzco has been ornery lately (I guess even a goat that's been neutered for 11 years can still feel the rut coming on), and he was especially naughty toward me when I came home after handling a friend's buck last week. He's also been after Phil lately (male dominance thing I suppose), so he's getting a shock collar this week. However, Cuzco was very pleasant and mellow over the weekend while the girls were out of town. Those women... I tell ya, they'll get a good guy in trouble every time!

Phil looked very handsome in his white show clothes. But neither of us looked very white by the second day. Whoever decided that white was the color of choice for showing goats was a practical joker! 
View attachment 1605


View attachment 1606


Lilly is a recorded grade and won her class each time. It helps when you're the only goat competing. We call this the "self-esteem division". You'll notice I left Lilly's beard intact. It so silky and pretty I couldn't bear to shave it. She was the only bearded goat in the show and caused quite a stir among competitors and spectators alike. 
View attachment 1607


I didn't get any photos, but Nubbin won first in her class and got to go in the championship division where she won Reserve Champion for Recorded Grades in junior does. It was not a self-esteem class since there were eight competitors from all the junior doe divisions. I think Petunia is the nicer doe, but the judge preferred Nubbin. Unfortunately, Nubbin misbehaved the next day and didn't place again because the judge couldn't get a good look at her. I guess she thought it was the buckin' bronc division. But that gave Petunia a chance for the blue ribbon. Petunia won that class, but didn't cut it in the championship division.


----------



## Nanno

The best (and most important) class at the State Fair was, of course, the costume competition. When Phil went to sign up, they asked him what division... "Junior or senior?" 
"Senior," he replied. 
"You mean 14-18?" they asked.
"No, 34," Phil said. 
They laughed and wrote down a new division with the number "34" at the top. Phil and I were the only competitors in our age group.

I went as Victourista Cruz, world traveler. Nubbin came as my trusty and oh-so-stylish luggage. It's a good suitcase and usually follows me faithfully, but sometimes airline security declares it to be "out of control baggage." 
View attachment 1608


Phil was Eugene the nerd and Petunia was his robot, the P-9000. 
View attachment 1609


Our favorite costume at the show was this lovely harem beauty with her camel. I especially love the fez! 
View attachment 1610


We came home with lots of awards, including "Premier Exhibitor" for Recorded Grades. Another "self-esteem" ribbon, methinks! 
View attachment 1611


The best prize was this one I got for winning the "34" division of the costume class. It's a ******* wineglass with a goat on it and filled with candies! Phil vows to soon fill it with marbles once the candies are gone (which won't take long, I'm sure). 
View attachment 1612


----------



## Charlie Horse

Wow! It looks like you had a blast! I looked at the rules for the UT State Fair yesterday and none of my goats would be able to participate. They're not bred spinstresses or mixed breeds and some are not even girls. One is not a girl and also has horns. I'm going to show up on Sr. Doe judging day and look around though. I did, after all, meet Clay there doing a demo and thats what got me in to pack goats. 

I totally love your goat-jar trophy. I totally love that you kept the beard (Someone has to take a stand). And your costumes were fantastic! 

Did you see any goats you wanted to take home? You know I'd asked at the fair about getting babies and the prices I was hearing nearly caused me to have an asthma attack. And I dont have asthma. For a minute I thought I must have wandered into the alpaca barn with prices like that.

White clothes. I read those rules and of course I wondered why white. When I was hiking in the Uintas a month ago I stopped to watch a deer. Amelia stopped and turned toward the deer-- then peed on my foot. The shoe was new but has now moved into the definitely not new category. At least they're not like dairy cows.


----------



## Taffy

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations on all of the fun you had at the state fair! It's obvious your goats are multi-talented (and so are their owners)!


----------



## Nanno

We had so much fun at the State Fair that we decided to haul our goats up north for the CDGA Harvest Show the following weekend. After all the work of shaving and primping and packing, going to a second show was the obvious choice. We won no awards this time, but we still had fun and our goats held their own. However, there wasn't even a costume class! We're going to have to do something about that for next year. Or perhaps add a race or a talent show or some such "fun" activity to make showing more worthwhile. What's the use of having a goat show if you leave out all the classes that are actually important??

View attachment 1616


Cuzco heard we were leaving and didn't want to spend the weekend at home by himself, so he arranged a medical crisis at the last minute so we would have to take him with us. He turned up with a painful, swollen cheek the morning we left. I loaded him up with the other goats so I could have him checked out at the vet on the way to Longmont. Turns out it was no big deal... he just got a sticker or bashed his jaw on something (probably Lilly's head) and the vet prescribed penicillin. But my problem was whether the CDGA people would let me keep Cuzco at the fairgrounds. It was an ADGA sponsored show, and there are very clear rules about male goats and horns. However, the powers that be were very understanding and let me have a pen for Cuzco. My biggest fear was that the other competitors would think I was bringing in a goat with CL, but luckily the swelling went down drastically during the night, and between the halter and the hair no one could see the bump on his jaw.

My next concern was how to keep him from menacing people. He's been moody lately, and a toothache wasn't going to help. The pen was so small he would not be able to avoid unwelcome intrusions into his personal space. The goat people would probably be ok... they usually know better than to grab a goat by the horn and they are familiar with unfriendly goat body language. But there was a horse show and a gun show going on at the same fairgrounds, and I wasn't sure what kinds of people would be coming over and thrusting their hands into Cuzco's face. Being a very large, handsome, and distinctive-looking goat, he tends to attract more than his fair share of attention, and men, for some reason, can't seem to resist grabbing that horn and giving it a good shake. They wouldn't dream of pulling a dog's ears or tail, but they think nothing of yanking on a goat's horn. I like to ask them how they would feel if they had a gun on their hip and some stranger walked up and snatched it out of the holster. This puts horn-grabbing in a whole new light! But I couldn't be there all day to ward off ignorant behavior. So I posted some signs: 
View attachment 1619


For the most part they seemed to work. Every now and then I saw people reaching over anyway, but I figured if they were dumb enough to ignore a fair warning they deserved what they got. Once or twice I heard the quiet scrape of a threatening horn on the rails, but most people were respectful, and Cuzco was actually pretty chill. I think he liked having his own space where the girls couldn't share his hay or touch his water. But he was starting to get bored by the end of the second day and decided he needed more action. So he tore down one of signs in hope of luring in unsuspecting victims. I put it back up, but he tore it down about three more times before I finally ran out of tape and cable ties and had to give up. Luckily by then it was time to go home.

The girls had a good time and actually drank water at this show. They hardly drank anything at State Fair and Nibbles barely got an udder while Lilly looked like "concentration camp goat." It was kind of embarrassing. Well this time I introduced them to Gatorade powder in the water and it really worked the trick! The only drawback was that they all had orange chins, and Lilly's beautiful white beard looked like it had gotten rusty. But I'll take funny-colored goats over dehydrated ones any day.

View attachment 1617


View attachment 1618


Speaking of funny-colored goats, I saw the goofiest thing in the silent auction--a can of black spray-on livestock paint for touching up coat color before a show! Phil and I really like colorful goats, but nicely-built ones can be hard to find and even harder to get ahold of. So we thought if all else fails we could just buy some Saanens and paint them up with Weaver's livestock paint! Yay for instant party coats!


----------



## Nanno

It's about time I posted some new glamour shots! We took these on the morning of October 16. We had 14" of snow that morning! This is the sight that greeted me in the morning. I really have nothing in life worth complaining about, do I? 
View attachment 1770


Petunia fit perfectly in Nibble's blanket from last year, and like Nibbles, she kept it neat and clean. I guess "like mother like daughter" does not apply in this case--Lilly was always a disaster with blankets. 
View attachment 1771


Nubbin, on the other hand, takes after Lilly and always gets at least one foot through the neck of her blanket no matter how much I cinch it down. Go figure! 
View attachment 1774


Nibbles yawns in the morning sun. 
View attachment 1772


Cuzco licks the snow off his nose. 
View attachment 1773


I tried to get Petunia to go sledding with me. It didn't work out so well, but we had fun anyway. 
View attachment 1775


It's hard to get going with this many goats on your lap! 
View attachment 1776


----------



## Huckleberry

Looks like a fun time! I love Cuzco in the background at the top of the hill, I can just read his mind......


----------



## idahonancy

This thread should never die or get buried. Long live Cuzo the ambassador of fancy pants airplane ear packgoats.


----------



## Nanno

Thanks Nancy. You're very kind. 

Ugh... my images are all messed up again. I spent way too much time fixing them last time they changed the website. I'm not sure I can go through that again. 

It's a good morning to reminisce about "the good ol' days." 

A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away...

Cuzco still had TWO horns.


----------



## TDG-Farms

AHHH! A rip in the space time continuum!


----------



## Used2bmimi

I love this thread! I just spent the evening reading through all 26 pages! I laughed out loud at the pictures of Cuzco's poor demolished red blanket. So glad that you are here!


----------



## toth boer goats

I love all the pics, very nice.


----------



## nchen7

I just read through the entire thread! love the stories and pictures! you should write a book about him and your adventures together.

oh, how did you come up with the name Cuzco? I'm not sure if I missed the story on the name somewhere.....


----------



## Nanno

Cuzco is so glad you like his thread. :smile:

Cuzco is named after the arrogant emperor who got turned into a llama in Disney's _The Emperor's New Groove_. While they don't share the same species, his "I'm awesome and everybody knows it!" attitude is exactly the same!

If this cold, snowy weather keeps up, we could actually have a good winter this year! We're incredibly sick and tired of drought. If we get lucky, I might even have to break out Cuzco's earmuffs. I noticed frost around the edges yesterday, but Cuzco didn't seem too concerned about that. He just wanted a cookie. And to be allowed inside by the fire.


----------



## nchen7

Nanno said:


> Cuzco is so glad you like his thread. :smile:
> 
> Cuzco is named after the arrogant emperor who got turned into a llama in Disney's _The Emperor's New Groove_. While they don't share the same species, his "I'm awesome and everybody knows it!" attitude is exactly the same!
> 
> View attachment 48080
> 
> 
> View attachment 48081


:ROFL: awesome name for an awesome goat (and now even more people know it!)

love him and his thread. all you pack goat people is making me want a pack goat now.... I told my bf last night that one day, when we have land and proper goats, that i'm going to have to have a pack goat! for now, I shall live vicariously through you all!


----------



## Damfino

This thread is old, but it deserves an epilogue:
http://www.goatorama.com/2017/04/19/fare-thee-well-old-friend/


----------



## Goats Rock

I read the tribute and it was beautiful. Had to wipe many tears just to finish it. (And I never even met that wonderful old fella) RIP Cuzco.


----------

